# Small vs Medium Classic Flap



## tt_81

I've seen many medium classic flap around...but I dont think I ever saw a small classic, I wonder how much smaller is the small compare to the med and the E/W...does anyone have a pic of them to share? thanks.
I got a med (but dont get to see it yet) but now I'm thinking of a small or maybe a E/W, I thought these two looks younger, and the E/W is alot cheaper than the med....any thoughts?
thanks ladies.


----------



## Aurora

I think the small is just an inch shorter than the medium, not much difference IMO. I was contemplating on the e/w initially but decided to get the Medium instead. It's such a classic. The price difference between the Small and Medium isn't big right? Stick to the medium!


----------



## tt_81

thank you Aurora, what leather did you get it in?
I original wanted a E/W.. its so much cheaper ($600 cheaper?) than the med...but i couldnt find a white one so I bought a med in black lambskin...now I'm not too sure, I haven seen it irl..wonder how big it'd looks.


----------



## missisa07

There's also a "mini" flap which is about the size of a VHS tape cut in half.


----------



## tt_81

missisa07 said:


> There's also a "mini" flap which is about the size of a VHS tape cut in half.


 
I've seen pics of the mini and I'm not a fan  its too small for my taste.
thank you.


----------



## Aurora

tt_81 said:


> thank you Aurora, what leather did you get it in?
> I original wanted a E/W.. its so much cheaper ($600 cheaper?) than the med...but i couldnt find a white one so I bought a med in black lambskin...now I'm not too sure, I haven seen it irl..wonder how big it'd looks.


 
Caviar. I'm sure you will love yours once it arrives  
I agree that the e/w is alot cheaper and holds the same amount of stuff as the medium. But somehow the look and feel just isn't the same, just think about the price of the medium after the price increase and you'll feel much better! That's what I tell myself.


----------



## missisa07

tt_81 said:


> I've seen pics of the mini and I'm not a fan  its too small for my taste.
> thank you.


I actually agree with you, I don't like it much either.


----------



## Aurora

^ Me neither!


----------



## chabich

ITA The look and feel of the E/W is just not the same as the Medium.  There is probably only about $100 difference between the Small, I would keep the Medium!  Mini sounds cute, but not practical!


----------



## delilahds

I would not be able to imagine fitting anything of mine into the Mini :| Definitely impractical.

White E/W's are so hot


----------



## tt_81

delilahds said:


> White E/W's are so hot


 
yes they are! but unfortunately I cant find one in white, I've seen the black today and decided to keep the med. the small classic is also cute and its just abit smaller than the med.

Channel boutique called them: s, m, l and xl
the SA at the HR called them: mini, s, l, jumbo

I've never been so confused.


----------



## missisa07

delilahds said:


> *I would not be able to imagine fitting anything of mine into the Mini :| Definitely impractical.*
> 
> White E/W's are so hot


For some reason, the mini strikes me as being a cute little bag for a very very rich 8 year old girl.


----------



## Roseandbenny

Is there a comprehensive website somewhere with all the bags on it? I had a look at the Chanel one but it doesnt have everything... why??


----------



## sratsey

Roseandbenny said:


> Is there a comprehensive website somewhere with all the bags on it? I had a look at the Chanel one but it doesnt have everything... why??


 
I believe this would be that site 
Check the reference section.


----------



## laura8924

Yesterday I purchased my first ever chanel! It was a huge deal for me because I am a college student and am not exactly rolling in $$. I decided on the classic flap in caviar (because I want to take it out at night without worrying about destroying it) and I got the small size (9 x 5 x 2 i believe) because I have a very very small frame (size 00) and thought the medium looked too big on me, especially for evening. I'm wondering now if I made the right decision... I see that the medium size seems to be the most popular and i know that it truly the "classic" chanel bag. Should I return the small for a medium, or stick with what i thought suits me best?


----------



## IceEarl

Unless you are considering the Jumbo, if not I really feel that there is not much difference in terms of size between the small and medium, as the small is 9" (you are right) and the medium is 10", they should hold around the same amount of things. so as long as you like the look of the small size, i feel you don't need to change it to medium, just my 2 cents here.

btw... i also feel that it's perfectly OK for a size 00 to carry a medium size flap, as the medium size is not really that big


----------



## the_lvlady

I think the medium would be perfect on you!


----------



## Nat

How exciting, conrgatulations on your first Chanel!!



laura8924 said:


> I got the small size (9 x 5 x 2 i believe) because I have a very very small frame (size 00) and *thought the medium looked too big on me*, especially for evening. I'm wondering now if I made the right decision... *I see that the medium size seems to be the most popular and i know that it truly the "classic" chanel bag. Should I return the small for a medium, or stick with what i thought suits me best*?


 
The small flap is just as classic as the medium flap, just a little bit smaller.

Don't return it for the medium flap because you think it seems to be the most popular flap in this forum.
Stick with the one which suits YOU the best, which in this case is the small flap


----------



## LVaznGRL

Hi there,

I am a size 00 and a poor college student also and I opted for the medium one, because I remember asking the SA what the price difference was between the small and medium, and if I'm not mistaken and iirc, it was only a $100 difference? Therefore it made sense to me to get the larger of the two, because with that extra flap in there, it doesn't hold much. I also tried on the jumbo, but the SA too me not to get it because it overwhelmed me.


----------



## drunky_krol

if u like it like this then just keep it, dont go but whats more famous and also medium would fit you nice too i think, its just like 1 inch more or 2 maybe but if the small one fits every thing you would wanna carry with it y change?


----------



## IceEarl

Hi btw... how about some modelling pics??


----------



## bagchan

Are you the type to carry lots of stuff? If yes, medium cld be better as the difference in size is not that much. Ultimately, you must be comfortable and carry the bag


----------



## kwongkittiroch

keep it since that was your first instinct.  Rock it out!


----------



## laura8924

ok so after much deliberation i have decided to go back to the chanel boutique and try them both again. I think the problem is that although I think the size of the small suits me, the medium is more daytime and I wasnt looking for my chanel to be an evening bag... i wanted it to work both day and night. I'll let you know what I decide but I'm pretty sure that the medium is going to be my ultimate choice.


----------



## alouette

Sounds like the med is it then!  Post pics once you make your final decision.


----------



## laura8924

so i went back to the chanel store in boston yesterday and finally settled on the medium/large size. I am SO happy with it. I'm OBSESSED with this bag!


----------



## pursesnpeaches

I had a small - but I thought it was the medium.  Anyway.  I returned it but have regretted it.  Now I am trying to decide if I should repurchase the small...knowing now it is the small - or go with the Medium?  The small looks better on my frame but holds very little.  Any advice?  Thanks!


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Get what you think you'll use. IMHO, the medium looks better on most people. Unless you are just really short and thin, I actually tend to think the small often looks out of proportion on many people. (I'm talking about the baby size unless there is a size that I am just not aware of.)


----------



## pursesnpeaches

It was in between the mini and medium...neiman's didn't have it - I bought it at Saks...when I bought it, the SA told me it was the medium.  I went to NM and the SA there showed me one slightly larger and said it was the medium...NM SA was right according to the forum.  I am 5'3" 130 lbs.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Well, I would get whichever bag flatters you.   Personally, I much prefer the proportions of the medium flap (even if there is only an inch difference between the medium and the small... somehow, it makes a lot of difference aesthetically speaking haha), and I've seen very slim women carry it well.  If you are unhappy with your medium flap though, and will look at it thinking "I wish I'd kept the small," then maybe you are better off with the small flap.   Good luck deciding!


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Oooh. Okay. I think I am somewhat unfirmiliar with that size. It is the size of a 225 reissue or close to it? I have been living in jumbo land too long.


----------



## vastare

I am 5 '3 and 130 lbs too. I have a medium and just bought a jumbo. Medium is perfecttttttt for me. Although jumbo looks huge and dispoportanate on me I still want it because it fits a lot and it is a classic. I did not know it flap comes in small. Are you sure you not mistaking medium as small and jumbo as medium? If a small does exit then IMHO it will look like a toy. Medium thy name is perfection and proportanate. Good luck and have fun deciding.


----------



## luvchnl

It really would be what you prefer or like best.  I do think that if you were to return the medium, you would regret it one day, even more so than you are regretting the small now.  The medium is more roomy than the small.  You really can not put very much in the small size at all.  I think that the medium looks just as great on someone with a petite frame.  I personally would keep the medium.


----------



## pursesnpeaches

vastare said:


> I am 5 '3 and 130 lbs too. I have a medium and just bought a jumbo. Medium is perfecttttttt for me. Although jumbo looks huge and dispoportanate on me I still want it because it fits a lot and it is a classic. I did not know it flap comes in small. Are you sure you not mistaking medium as small and jumbo as medium? If a small does exit then IMHO it will look like a toy. Medium thy name is perfection and proportanate. Good luck and have fun deciding.


 

Yeah...I didn't realize it either...but after searching the forum, I found info on the small...It is about 9" across.  The medium is a little more than 10".  The price difference is about $75.00.


----------



## may3545

Well, you should get what yout hink you will use the most. I'll get medium because I hold just what I need in it and it's still great for evening.


----------



## fieryfashionist

The small is 9 inches across, wheras the medium/large is 10 inches across.  Not a toy at all haha.   IMHO though, that one inch makes a big difference... the proportions of the medium flap, to me, are ideal... I completely agree. 



vastare said:


> I am 5 '3 and 130 lbs too. I have a medium and just bought a jumbo. Medium is perfecttttttt for me. Although jumbo looks huge and dispoportanate on me I still want it because it fits a lot and it is a classic. I did not know it flap comes in small. Are you sure you not mistaking medium as small and jumbo as medium? If a small does exit then IMHO it will look like a toy. Medium thy name is perfection and proportanate. Good luck and have fun deciding.


----------



## NY_fashionista

There isn't a huge size difference between the small and medium, but I have a small flap that I generally use only as an evening bag, because it doesn't hold much. I think you need to consider how much you carry and whether you'll get more use out of a bag that's a bit larger.


----------



## Miss H

This is so funny! I was just looking for some info on the small flap! I always thought that size small referred to the E/W flap cos some SA call it small!

I didn't know until today that there is a small flap that is 1" smaller than the medium!!! When I started buying Chanel, the SA I bought from referred to the medium/large as the small because it was smaller than the Jumbo!!! 
So crazy!! Anyhow, sorry I can't be any help! But the Ladies here are probably right, the medium holds more and is not too big!


----------



## beljwl

I like the large better


----------



## jellybeanz

I think the small is too small to be practical, and I haven't seen the med/large look too big on anyone, so I say get the M/L.


----------



## aritziababe

Agree with jellybeanz. I find Medium flap too small for me and doesn't hold much. For my frame 5'7", i have to go with jumbo. I think you will look perfect with the medium flap.


----------



## luvfashn

Small is too small for me unless I use it as an evening bag or when I am able to go & put very little in...just the barest of necessities. I'd go for the medium. But, remember the bag has to fit _*your lifestyle*_...not ours! Buy the one you feel the best and most comfortable with...can't wait to hear your decision---you'll have to post the pic's!


----------



## pursesnpeaches

...but is it silly to buy this only because the small LOOKS better...the medium fits more...looks or practicality??


----------



## luvfashn

pursesnpeaches said:


> ...but is it silly to buy this only because the small LOOKS better...the medium fits more..._*looks or practicality*_??


 
Well, let's see.  For me, I gotta' keep the "lookin' as good as possible at the top of my list! Ha!  For example:  great pair of heels for looks, or comfy tennis shoes because they are better for your feet, etc. Jeans with cute boots or again tennis shoes....? (Can you tell I am not a big tennis shoe fan---I go for the 'vanity' look. Ha! Who cares about the pain---at least ya' look good!)  Oh, and one more comment:  I have found that the bigger the bag, the more I seem to cram in it!  I use larger than a small bag when I am going shopping, work, etc. Use smaller bags when I don't need wallet, checkbook, and "stuff".  Did you actually try putting your "stuff" in either bag?  Oh, and Idea: get the SA to take a picture of you sportin' both bags and then look at yourself in each picture.  Then you can see how each looks on you if you are that worried. It actually sounds like you prefer the smaller one. If you do, then go for it and don't worry about whether you made the right decision. Whenever I second guess myself, I only seem to drive myself nuts! Go with you heart & gut!


----------



## BHmommy

i agree with another poster here - that extra inch on the M/L flap makes all the difference - in terms of both looks AND practicality!   i'm 5'4" and about 120 lbs., and the M/L flap is perfect for me.


----------



## Luccibag

Definitely the medium.  I think the medium is pretty small already.


----------



## IceEarl

I'll vote for medium too, the 10" flap.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Medium is a nice size if u don't carry much things.  I won't go for small.  However, if u need an everyday bag, jumbo will be a better size.


----------



## Vikzenne

Bit of a dilemma here - I've always wanted to get the med/large flap in black lambskin, but now I've spotted a second hand small flap on ebay for 60% of that price.  It looks like it's in like-new condition.  Do you think I should get the second hand one and save myself some money?  Does the size make a big difference to you girls in terms of use?  Note, I am 5'3, and 100 pounds, so a bit of a midget, really.  TIA for your help!


----------



## drunky_krol

do you mean mini flap instead of med/large flap?? if thats the case you would have to see how much you want to carry or if the sizes are the same on both, dont mind gettin it off second hand unless you authenticate it here of course and if it is in good condition.


----------



## Vikzenne

nah, I mean the A01112 vs the A01113 or something like that.  The 10 inch vs the 9 inch


----------



## maxaluna50

I go by what I need to carry, although I have often changed wallets to make it more convenient for items to fit.  My biggest problem with tiny bags is the size of my sun/glasses.  I wear either Chanel/Cartier/D. Swarovski.  When I buy bags now, I always check two things--how heavy, and will I comfortably be able to carry my things.

All that aside, I am using a small Chanel flap and everything (other than the sunglasses) fits.  I make do since I can always wear the sunglasses on my head or leave them in the car.


----------



## SympathyDuet

If you are talking about the difference between the M/L flap and the east/west flap, they hold just about the amount of stuff, just shaped a little differently (the M/L has an extra interior flap and the E/W does not. The mini flap, however, is much smaller.


----------



## luvchnl

I have both the small classic double flap 9" & the medium classic double flap 10".  Even though the small is only 1" smaller width wise, it's a big difference to me.  I can hold more in the medium flap.  You can not hold very much at all in the small size.  The small is really small (especially with the 2nd flap).
Although both the small & medium would look good on you size wise.  I think the medium size is much better.  If you keep your eye out on ebay, you may find a medium size for a good price as well.  It's up to you.  If you do not carry much in your purse on a daily basis, then the small might be ok for you.  Personally, I'd hold out for a medium size.


----------



## 880

second interior flap takes up a lot of space -- I have a medium sized wallet (not long) and cannot get a sunglass case and cell phone inside with it (have to switch to a cc case and small change purse -- whereas, with the medium east west or medium or jumbo you can get all the regular stuff inside with some room to spare. Having said that, I have a small classic that I use for evening and looks great on someone petite


----------



## drunky_krol

Vikzenne said:


> nah, I mean the A01112 vs the A01113 or something like that. The 10 inch vs the 9 inch


 oh ok i would say, the medium will always let you carry more than the mini for sure, n this bag with your frame would look nice it wont look big. i say go for medium its more versatile in size.
and you can also get a second hand medium flap on ebay or malleries or other shops instead of buyin it regular price at retail. i dont mind unless is authenticated and in good condition


----------



## Vikzenne

hm ok thanks guys =)  I think I might buy the small flap and see if I can get used to it, and if not, I'll resell it and spoil myself with a medium from the chanel store!!!


----------



## Vikzenne

aw man, someone snapped it up already.  Nevermind.  The brand new and beautiful medium flap it shall be then!


----------



## queenofchic

^ it was meant to be.  I would've suggested getting the medium.  It's so much more versatile.  You just have to be patient if you want a good deal.  Keep checking eBay.  It always pops up now & then.  If you're in dire need of it now, then you'll love the experience at the boutique.  I love walking out the store with a black & white shopping bag.  It feels like Christmas everytime.


----------



## salikons

Does any own both? What is the difference between them?, the sizes seems almost the same, it differs 1 cm.


----------



## Leex25

There's an inch difference, so when compared next to each other there is a noticeable difference. If you own both/are a chanel addict, then there is a large difference inside and out. 

... otherwise, I think a casual observer would mistaken the two.


----------



## paije

Does anyone have comparison shots of the 9" and 10"?


----------



## misschanel28

I love the Small size since I'm petite and the medium looks boxy on me. In my av picture, it's a small


----------



## paije

How tall are you misschanel28? 

I bought the Jumbo and it felt way to big and boxy... so I was leaning toward a small for evening use.


----------



## pro_shopper

missisa07 said:


> There's also a "mini" flap which is about the size of a VHS tape cut in half.


 
^Thats a good description...i can actually visualize the exact size of the bag! The mini is adorable but its soo small!


----------



## sunbeamy

I recently took a comparison shots - Jumbo to mini flaps.

will upload the picture when I reach home later.


----------



## sunbeamy

A comparison photos of the medium 10" & small 9" flap






and a photos on other flap sizes


----------



## jennified_

^


----------



## Leex25

Wow, Sunbeamy. That's a great informative picture.
... plus those colors are amazing.


----------



## lovensparkle

I love both sizes for different reasons.  The 10" (med/large) fits a bit more, however it often feels too small for daytime yet not quite right for evenings either.  For evenings or dressier occassions the 9" (small) is much nicer and dressier.


----------



## sunbeamy

jennified_, Leex25 : Thank you


----------



## bagtasia

It really depends on how many stuff you put into, if all fits  on the small I guess you are OK.


----------



## misschanel28

paije said:


> How tall are you misschanel28?
> 
> I bought the Jumbo and it felt way to big and boxy... so I was leaning toward a small for evening use.


 
Hi Paije

I am 5'3" and around 100 lbs. I find the small is great for evening cuz it doesn't get in the way when you want to move around and stuff. It will fit the essentials e.g. phone, wallet, makeup...here's a pic of what I can fit in it.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=811127&d=1246066400

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=811128&d=1246066400


----------



## Chrisy

Sunbeamy, you have an amazing collection.  You should post this picture in the ref library.


----------



## mayflower

Prefer the medium size than small. But small size is great for evening.


----------



## Kar80

Hi Everyone,

I'm fairly new to the Chanel forum. I own a black classic flap in caviar, but I'm not sure if it's the small or medium size. How can I tell? Is there a product or serial number for each?


----------



## misschanel28

Welcome to the forum Kar80!

An easy way to tell is to measure the width. Small is 9" across and medium is 10" across.


----------



## CzarinaLV

Does anyone have modelling pics comparing the small classic flap to the medium??  Maybe I'm doing something wrong but I surprisingly found nothing when I did a search!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/pls-post-your-size-comparison-pics-any-chanel-328531.html

hth!


----------



## CzarinaLV

Thanks Bevy, my search did not bring this thread up!

Now if anyone has mod pics as well, that would be great


----------



## scarlet555

I hope you are not having a hard time deciding because small classic are rare-so far I've only had one sighting in Montreal Canada Chanel boutique and it was in the range of 2600 canadian dollars, blk caviar GHW-adorable, but be aware that they don't take returns(exchange ok I believe) and they don't ship outside canada-that's what my sister was told when she was there.   

small are about 1 inch smaller than mediums, but I agree with you that comparing pictures would be ideal.


----------



## kawaiisue

Hi
I am thinking about getting medium flap on ebay but I found very good condition of small flap too. does anyone has two flap on one picture? I want to compare the size of the bags.
it is lambskin and black and gold hardware.

would you rather get the bag without box or without authenticate card?


----------



## Anjool

Its always great to get everything in a purchase.... but IF id HAVE TO Id rather get the bag WITH authentication card! you can always use another box to store it... but having the authentication card.. is important, in my oppinion! Hope that helps!


----------



## Dimple

I'd rather have the card and box. That's a make or break for me and if there is no card, I wouldnt bother purchasing it.


----------



## Anjool

yep agree with u completely


----------



## CCLOVECC

definately should have the authenticity card.  and there's not much difference in size between the small and the medium, maybe an inch in length, and half an inch in height.  I'd go for the medium.  it's still small enough to use for an evening bag, and decent sized enough to put all the things you need for a day bag.


----------



## Mrs Tipton

Hi Op!  I am also looking at a small and a medium today.  Wonder if we are looking at the same ones??      I was also looking for comparison pics and found this.  Pics on Page 2!
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/reveal-special-new-bag-with-modeling-pictures-614105-2.html   Let me know what you decide.  I think the medium seems more than an inch bigger, even though I know it is only an inch.  And I know I've thought that the medium didn't seem like it would hold a lot when I've looked in the boutiques.  But the small in the modeling pics does still look really pretty.  Can't decide!


----------



## pro_shopper

The medium length is 10 inches and the small length is 9 inches. I prefer to buy with the authenticity card but I have also purchased a bag without the card as well.


----------



## amorris

I know I am probably not the first to raise this question, but I really need to make a decision really soon!

I already have a Black Jumbo and a GST for everyday - they are all really big bags (since i'm only 156cm) and now I really need a small bag for evening time, for dressier events. I tried on the Mini and it is way too small and I thought Small was the perfect size, until the SA told me the Medium is exactly the same price!! I have been looking through pas posts, and Medium seems to be everyone's ideal choice. But when I tried them on, it looks kinda big if I were to imagine wearing an evening dress. But then again, it's only 1" difference. So really, I need your opinions!


----------



## diera23

maybe you should consider between E/W and Medium then, the difference of the size is more significant. I personally would still go for Medium though.


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

I would just go with the m/l, the small isn't that much smaller. I was looking into the small flap too, it's reallly cute but not really worth it imo. Idk, what you plan to bring with you, but I usually don't carry much when I go out for the evening.. I know you may think it's too small, but I think the mini would be perfect for evening outings. How about wocs?


----------



## Anjool

there isnt that much difference between them, except that extra 1" of the medium helps when putting in a large wallet or sunglasses, or even a coin purse. I purchased a small and it only fit my wallet, whereas the medium can fit my wallet and phone and a gloss or something. I have seen the medium on all sizes, even the smallest of sizes, and i dont think the medium could be too big on anyone, trust me you will get a little bit more use out of the medium!


----------



## duckiee

I prefer the medium. And easier to transition between day & night. 

Have you considered the timeless clutch if it's mainly for evenings?


----------



## scarlet555

small, go for the small, the medium is kinda big for evening.  if you're thinking evening-small.  I barely seen small around though...  I know that's 1 inch only difference, but all around, it makes a big difference.  That's the difference between the jumbo and maxi, but wowsa... Personally, I would do the small.  

Have you looked at WOC?  that's a nice size, but it may be too small, but that's a good alternative.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Well, my thinking is, unless it's a very formal event (a ball, a black tie affair, etc.), a medium is just fine!  For truly formal events, you'd probably go with a small clutch anyway.  IMO, the medium transitions beautifully from day to evening.  To me, the one inch difference (small v. medium) makes a huge difference aesthetically... the proportions on the medium flap are just nicer, IMO.  Of course, that depends on the person (and I own one small flap, multiple e/w's and a lot of mediums). 

The e/w is also adorable and something you might want to consider... exact same proportions as the medium flap though, difference being the height.  Or if you really want a smaller bag, check out the WOC.


----------



## Yikkie

I have a small vintage flap in dark navy lambskin which works perfectly for me as an evening bag. However given the choice I'd get a medium, since it holds more. It doesn't look that much bigger and is in fact very proportionate IMO (I'm 158cm, petite size).


----------



## amorris

Thanks so much for all of your opinions!

*diera23* - I'm not really a fan of the E/W shape. I feel like it's too long.
*Mrs. Awesome* - I've tried on both the WOC and Mini - and I feel they are really small - I use a blackberry and really after I've put in my phone, I can't put anything else. The WOC are too 'flat' and the mini is just too small.
*Anjoool, duckiee* - I am mainly needing this for evenings - especially with a dress so really I don't bring much stuff.
*scarlet555* - Yes! It does makes the differenct, that's why I am in such a dilemma. I know it's not a big deal, but I just don't want to regret, you know..
*fieryfashionist* - You've made a good point about propotions. Because that is what I look for in everything, it has to be aesthetically perfect 
*Yikkie* - Thanks for the input, knowing we're almost the same height!

I found the solution - I'll probably have come in to the boutique again in a dress, just to see the difference of that 1". Thanks all for your helpp!!


----------



## ecmf

get the ml, i have it and love it. i use it day and night cas and dressy.

I can and have worn it with dresses for the evening and it looks great 

good luck


----------



## luvjjang

I prefer the medium too. for the same price,, go for medium~!


----------



## PursuAsian

+1 here too!  I definitely feel that the Medium is more versatile.


----------



## shockboogie

My vote goes to the Medium. I own an e/w, WOC, and 2 m/ls and my favorite has to be a medium especially when paired with a dress


----------



## mezzeee

and the medium goes well with jeans as well! definitely the medium!


----------



## Jenita143

hi girls, does anyone happen to have a photo comparison of a small vs medium classic flap?


----------



## jmen

Overwhelming response, eh.  I assume you're referring to the mini compared to the medium flap.  Check the reference section or search and see pops up, if anything.  I will say tho a huge difference just ast here is between the medium and jumbo flap.


----------



## karman

^ I do think she is referring to the small? I tried searching for you but cannot find a pic of the small next to the medium. The small is only 1" shorter it seem, and not very noticeable...


----------



## bluekit

take a look at the  Pls. post your *size comparison pics* thread.


----------



## Jenita143

thanks girls!!!


----------



## DizzyFairy

Amorris, how much the small one in Sydney chanel?? 

i would also suggest you the small bag for evening events, i tried looking at the shop in melbourne, but i havent been able to find it..




amorris said:


> Thanks so much for all of your opinions!
> 
> *diera23* - I'm not really a fan of the E/W shape. I feel like it's too long.
> *Mrs. Awesome* - I've tried on both the WOC and Mini - and I feel they are really small - I use a blackberry and really after I've put in my phone, I can't put anything else. The WOC are too 'flat' and the mini is just too small.
> *Anjoool, duckiee* - I am mainly needing this for evenings - especially with a dress so really I don't bring much stuff.
> *scarlet555* - Yes! It does makes the differenct, that's why I am in such a dilemma. I know it's not a big deal, but I just don't want to regret, you know..
> *fieryfashionist* - You've made a good point about propotions. Because that is what I look for in everything, it has to be aesthetically perfect
> *Yikkie* - Thanks for the input, knowing we're almost the same height!
> 
> I found the solution - I'll probably have come in to the boutique again in a dress, just to see the difference of that 1". Thanks all for your helpp!!


----------



## lilmonkey

I'd go with the medium.  Good luck, *amorris*!


----------



## rouge

I heart mediums


----------



## darkchoc5372

amorris said:


> I know I am probably not the first to raise this question, but I really need to make a decision really soon!
> 
> I already have a Black Jumbo and a GST for everyday - they are all really big bags (since i'm only 156cm) and now I really need a small bag for evening time, for dressier events. I tried on the Mini and it is way too small and I thought Small was the perfect size, until the SA told me the Medium is exactly the same price!! I have been looking through pas posts, and Medium seems to be everyone's ideal choice. But when I tried them on, it looks kinda big if I were to imagine wearing an evening dress. But then again, it's only 1" difference. So really, I need your opinions!



Don't let SA influence u too much...

Mine case is similar to you i guess
ps: am 160 cm with 47-48 kg.

I tried small and medium and i found that medium makes me look kinda mature and too formal... (but not as formal as what jumbo would do to me lol)

and when i tried small, it looks great on me  i can wear both evening dress and when i wear jeans I got contrast look and get a cool look yet it's not too formal but not too casual... the proportion of the 9" suit me really well  and it doesn't make me look to serious too formal or too mature as 10" does to me.  ps: I'm 2 months to turn 34 ....

Don't forget the factor of your figure.... yep medium or 10" size could be very popular, but if it doesn't look the best on you...why bother???


----------



## darkchoc5372

ps: i can fit LV coin purse or u can put compact wallet in...in this coin purse it has 4 cc slot and 2 compartments for coins or paper or folded money, Blackberry phone, la mer lip balm, chanel compact powder in my bag and definitely keys chain (in pic i forget to put keys in but i normally have keys in there too) I took this pic especially for u a few mins ago...for this purpose...

I think at this moment, it's not about 200 dollar different when we are talking about buying mid 3000 usd.  I wouldn't take 200 dollar into consideration if it is not the best thing for me... Please choose what's right for you


----------



## ladysarah

darkchoc5372 said:


> Don't let SA influence u too much...
> 
> Mine case is similar to you i guess
> ps: am 160 cm with 47-48 kg.
> 
> I tried small and medium and i found that medium makes me look kinda mature and too formal... (but not as formal as what jumbo would do to me lol)
> 
> and when i tried small, it looks great on me  i can wear both evening dress and when i wear jeans I got contrast look and get a cool look yet it's not too formal but not too casual... the proportion of the 9" suit me really well  and it doesn't make me look to serious too formal or too mature as 10" does to me.  ps: I'm 2 months to turn 34 ....
> 
> Don't forget the factor of your figure.... yep medium or 10" size could be very popular, but if it doesn't look the best on you...why bother???



absolutely! so true - one really needs to try it and have an objective view. If the OP has a really really good friend/relative (and they are hard to come by!) who will be honest rather than jealous - take her with you when you try. But ultimately do not allow anyone to influence you - go by what you see in the mirror and what you'd like to look like. I see far to many women in London who look like their bags are carrying them rather than the other way round.


----------



## amorris

darkchoc 5372 - thank you so much for your pic, it has been a great help. at least now i know the stuff that im going to put in will not be an excuse for me to get the medium but when i try them both again - i'm going to stick with the one that suit me best!

ladysarah - yep i definitely know what you mean. i have a jumbo and i feel like it's an oversized bag!


----------



## mlag724

Does anyone know the price of the mini?


----------



## darkchoc5372

mlag724@yahoo.c said:


> Does anyone know the price of the mini?


  about 2200 usd if am not wrong


----------



## darkchoc5372

amorris said:


> darkchoc 5372 - thank you so much for your pic, it has been a great help. at least now i know the stuff that im going to put in will not be an excuse for me to get the medium but when i try them both again - i'm going to stick with the one that suit me best!
> 
> ladysarah - yep i definitely know what you mean. i have a jumbo and i feel like it's an oversized bag!



yeah i have jumbo and hardly wear it .... as it looks kinda bigger than me... 
I like maxi when it's not on me...but on tall lady....
but when i tried maxi and wanted to buy maxi (just for a sake of having it in my possession) and I found that it doesn't look good on me at all...everyone said it looks like the bag is wearing me...even SA didn't want me to buy it!


----------



## Rblenda1

Do you know if there's much of a difference between the Caviar Classic Flap between the small size and the M/L size? I know there's about an inch difference in measurement but have any of you seen both in person....what's the difference space-wise inside? Thanks!


----------



## ceya

m/l is way bigger than small size even 1" different.


----------



## Bib

there's not a big difference.but i think that for alldays m is better!


----------



## oh_my_bag

I would love to know about this too. I am thinking on buying one for everyday, but i'm not sure about the size.
Anyone has pictures of the small size?


----------



## lisachen08

i think the small is so cute but its too small for me!! i would def say go for the m/l!


----------



## Shopmore

I'm on the verge of purchasing a small black caviar w/SHW and just want to make sure this will be okay for my height.  Should I go ahead with it or go for the medium?  This is my first classic!!


----------



## Orchidlady

I think you should go with the medium. It's not that much bigger and you get way more use out of it. I think the m/l is the perfect size for petite girls like yourself


----------



## PF2010

Shopmore said:


> I'm on the verge of purchasing a small black caviar w/SHW and just want to make sure this will be okay for my height.  Should I go ahead with it or go for the medium?  This is my first classic!!


I think you should go for the medium. The medium is only 1 inch longer, half inch taller and half inch wider so hardly a difference and the medium is the ultimate classic imho.


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

I prefer the medium instead.  It's the classic size that's perfect for petites, more versatile, & has better resale value (NOT a good reason but just something for you to think about).  But this doesn't mean that the small wouldn't work for you.  It would do the job just as well.


----------



## treschictx

I'm the same height and have the medium but I'm actually looking to get a jumbo! Don't get me wrong I ADORE my medium I just want to be able to carry more items. I guess my point is don't get the small.


----------



## lwyrgrl

Orchidlady said:


> I think you should go with the medium. It's not that much bigger and you get way more use out of it. I think the m/l is the perfect size for petite girls like yourself



Medium for the reasons above.


----------



## Shopmore

Thanks for the replies so far ladies.  On a fluke the small was actually available when I called.

I have seen some comparison with the sizing, but I'm wondering if anyone can post modeling pics with both sizes.  I am curious to see what the differences would look like, especially when worn cross-body.


Needless to say, I am too excited right now to focus.


----------



## Expy00

Shopmore said:


> I'm on the verge of purchasing a small black caviar w/SHW and just want to make sure this will be okay for my height.  Should I go ahead with it or go for the medium?  This is my first classic!!





treschictx said:


> I'm the same height and have the medium but I'm actually looking to get a jumbo! Don't get me wrong I ADORE my medium I just want to be able to carry more items. I guess my point is don't get the small.




I'm also the same height but opted for a jumbo as the m/l was just too small for me to use as an every day bag. I had also ordered a maxi but that seemed too big for me. In hindsight, I should have kept the maxi as well, given the price increases these past two years ush:


----------



## Pandada

Medium for sure!


----------



## bluekit

Definitely the medium!


----------



## CPA

treschictx said:


> I'm the same height and have the medium but I'm actually looking to get a jumbo! Don't get me wrong I ADORE my medium I just want to be able to carry more items. I guess my point is don't get the small.



I agree,  I am the same height but luv the jumbo size. ML is great for evening.


----------



## Escala

Shopmore said:


> Thanks for the replies so far ladies.  On a fluke the small was actually available when I called.
> 
> I have seen some comparison with the sizing, but I'm wondering if anyone can post modeling pics with both sizes.  I am curious to see what the differences would look like, especially when worn cross-body.
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I am too excited right now to focus.



The strap on the M/L is too short to wear cross body and I'm assuming that the small is the same.  So, I would suggest that you go for a jumbo if you would like to wear it cross body.  However, between the M/L and the small, I would definitely get the M/L because visually there is very little difference but you can fit more stuff in the M/L.


----------



## Orchidlady

Escala said:
			
		

> The strap on the M/L is too short to wear cross body and I'm assuming that the small is the same.  So, I would suggest that you go for a jumbo if you would like to wear it cross body.  However, between the M/L and the small, I would definitely get the M/L because visually there is very little difference but you can fit more stuff in the M/L.



The jumbo when worn crossbody is ridiculously heavy, at least for me personally. If you're looking for a crossbody bag then I say get the mini. If you're looking for a shoulder bag, I say get the m/l.


----------



## chymera

I could barely fit my wallet, phone, and key pouch in a medium I had tried. I really can't imagine using a mini or medium for anything other than a night out.


----------



## diera23

medium


----------



## ynz

Small is cute! But not as useful cant even put long wallet in


----------



## dotty8

I prefer the small one  It looked cuter on me than the M/L when I tried them on... I think M/L makes a little more mature look and the small one is great for girly skirts, bright dresses etc., especially if you carry it on your wrist.  I don't really like that M/L looks a bit 'longer', as I really hate east-west purses 

Nevertheless, I'd like to see some modelling pictures for both sizes as well  At the moment I'm thinking of getting the small flap but I can still change my mind, they are both nice 



Btw, can you guys tell from the picture which size this is, I'm not sure :


----------



## lovensparkle

Here is Audrina Patridge with the S/M (9") Flap. I believe she is around 5'7"  but hopefully you can get an idea of how it looks like on! 

I think either sizes would be just fine..  The S/M I think would look just perfect for your height, especially when carried single strap, however if you need whatever space you can have, since neither are spacious bags, then M/L will fit slightly more.  

Both S/M and M/L are not designed for carrying cross body really.. either Jumbo, Mini or a WOC would be better for wearing messenger style.


----------



## lovensparkle

dotty8 said:


> Btw, can you guys tell from the picture which size this is, I'm not sure :


 
The pink flap in the picture is M/L size.  The picture was taken from an angle so I understand it is a little hard to differentiate, however if you looks closely it is actually easy to tell by counting the number of quilts across (if that makes sense )


----------



## dotty8

^^ Thank you!  Yes, I assumed that was the case 

Anyway, the flap in pictures with Audrina looks very nice, I think I still prefer the small size


----------



## ln88

lovensparkle said:


> The pink flap in the picture is M/L size. The picture was taken from an angle so I understand it is a little hard to differentiate, however if you looks closely it is actually easy to tell by counting the number of quilts across (if that makes sense )


 
how many quilts are in a SM and how many in an ML?


----------



## lovensparkle

ln88 said:


> how many quilts are in a SM and how many in an ML?


 
Best to explain with a picture   The picture below shows S/M on the left, and M/L on the right.


----------



## ln88

lovensparkle said:


> Best to explain with a picture  The picture below shows S/M on the left, and M/L on the right.


 
this does help! thank you so much


----------



## lovensparkle

ln88 said:


> this does help! thank you so much


 
You are welcome!


----------



## Shopmore

lovensparkle said:


> Best to explain with a picture  The picture below shows S/M on the left, and M/L on the right.


 
Oh this is awesome!  Thanks for posting


----------



## rosasharn78

I vote for the medium


----------



## Shopmore

rosasharn78 said:


> I vote for the medium


 
What size flap is that in your avatar?


----------



## dotty8

^^ It's the M/L, I guess  (if you count the quilts)

I must say it's funny how to me in some pictures M/L looks quite small and in some pictures rather big... I think the best way to decide is to try on the bags IRL and find out which size suits you best


----------



## rosasharn78

Yup, it's the M/L


----------



## fieryfashionist

The medium is absolute perfection, proportion wise.  I have one small flap and that one inch deficit really makes an impact!  As for some ladies thinking the medium is too small, well, that boils down to personal preference and how much you carry.  I can easily use a medium as a day bag if need be (carrying my essentials), and in my opinion, it is also perfect for dressier outfits!


----------



## Shopmore

I've tried on the m/l and it works fit-wise, but have never tried the small.  I'm hoping that inch won't make too much of a difference - although i lose out that bit of room on the inside.


----------



## bjorn

Medium..


----------



## Shopmore

Out of curiosity - which LV or Chanel wallets fit (and don't take up all the room) into the small or medium size?


----------



## mochaccino

I don't know if you've already seen this, but Jean from Extra Petite had both a video and some pictures comparing both here: http://www.extrapetite.com/2011/07/chanel-part-ii-classic-flap-bag.html

I personally converted from a small to medium after seeing the difference!


----------



## sweetpeas889

definitely the medium. here its referred to as M/L.


----------



## sweetpeas889

Shopmore said:


> Out of curiosity - which LV or Chanel wallets fit (and don't take up all the room) into the small or medium size?


 
hi there, i use an LV sarah. And it fits comfortably in the M/L flap.
i sometimes use my chanel WOC as everyday wallet when i'm too lazy to revert back into my sarah and the chanel WOC also fits in the medium flap.


----------



## winnipoo

I am close to your height and I say medium..... because it is more versatile... and you can put more things in it!


----------



## sneezz

I'm 4'11" and have the m/l and it's the perfect sized for me. Get the m/l.


----------



## cuselover

medium i like it and like what others said, one strap would be cute


----------



## piglett

can i just say, when i was purchasing my flap that i was also deciding between S or M/L...

in the end i chose the M/L route....
it came down to this
1. for a medium i can put slightly 'more in' and wont be squishing your things in the small
2. for that small price you pay why not just get a bigger size
3. better resale value as more people buy M/L rather then a S (or so i think haha!) 
4. the medium is just so classy 

i'm a small bag kinda person and the M/L fits enough what i need and just looks gorgeous...

here is some mod pics of the M/L....i'm about 5'6 

p.s great choice on SHW....i just love it!!!!!!


----------



## Shopmore

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> The medium is absolute perfection, proportion wise.  I have one small flap and that one inch deficit really makes an impact!  As for some ladies thinking the medium is too small, well, that boils down to personal preference and how much you carry.  I can easily use a medium as a day bag if need be (carrying my essentials), and in my opinion, it is also perfect for dressier outfits!


Oh man, so that one inch will make a difference?  I was hoping it wouldn't so I won't regret this purchase that I haven't even received yet.  I hope they haven't shipped it out so I can still do an exchange .  Cross your fingers!  Now I really want the medium.


----------



## Shopmore

I was able to exchange the small for the medium/large!!  After reading everyone's input about the size, I was so worried thinking about the small I had purchased.  I am so glad the SA was super helpful for the exchange.  This is my HG bag!!!!!!  Stay tuned for a reveal . 




And for my next purchase - what wallet will fit in it?  Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## bluekit

for LV, the ZCP is the best for smaller bags!! It stores a lot of my cards, coins and money (folded up). As far as Chanel wallet goes, I'd use the small billfold wallet for the m/l flap. 




Shopmore said:


> Out of curiosity - which LV or Chanel wallets fit (and don't take up all the room) into the small or medium size?


----------



## Shopmore

bluekit said:


> for LV, the ZCP is the best for smaller bags!! It stores a lot of my cards, coins and money (folded up). As far as Chanel wallet goes, I'd use the small billfold wallet for the m/l flap.


 
Do you have a picture or the price of the Chanel wallet?  I was halfway tempted to pick up a wallet when i purchased the flap, but I wanted to do a little research first.


----------



## wish4astar

Shopmore said:


> I was able to exchange the small for the medium/large!!  After reading everyone's input about the size, I was so worried thinking about the small I had purchased.  I am so glad the SA was super helpful for the exchange.  This is my HG bag!!!!!!  Stay tuned for a reveal .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my next purchase - what wallet will fit in it?  Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!



did you get it with Silver hardware? or with gold hardware???


----------



## Shopmore

wish4astar said:
			
		

> did you get it with Silver hardware? or with gold hardware???



I bought it in silver.  I think in the future I may do a reissue with gold hardware just to change it up.


----------



## rocklee_27

defintely go for medium size, it's more roomy.


----------



## bluekit

Shopmore said:


> Do you have a picture or the price of the Chanel wallet? I was halfway tempted to pick up a wallet when i purchased the flap, but I wanted to do a little research first.


 
small square wallets from Chanel are usually in the $600 range.  You can see them here.


----------



## chanel278

medium, I've seen lots of videos where you can barely fit large wallet in small classic


----------



## rachelguerzo

Just wondering if the Maxi is too big for a 5footer? I just got the jumbo but am loving the look of the maxi - does anyone know if the chains are the same length on the jumbo & maxi? cheers!


----------



## Shopmore

rachelguerzo said:


> Just wondering if the Maxi is too big for a 5footer? I just got the jumbo but am loving the look of the maxi - does anyone know if the chains are the same length on the jumbo & maxi? cheers!



I'm not sure on the length of the chain, but here's a thread about a 5 footer with a maxi.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/maxi-small-girl-what-do-u-think-about-730226.html


----------



## swtlove

sneezz said:


> I'm 4'11" and have the m/l and it's the perfect sized for me. Get the m/l.



do you have the jumbo?  if so, would you mind showing a few picture of how the jumbo looks on you?

I am torn between the m/l vs the jumbo.  Thanks alot.


----------



## sneezz

swtlove said:


> do you have the jumbo?  if so, would you mind showing a few picture of how the jumbo looks on you?
> 
> I am torn between the m/l vs the jumbo.  Thanks alot.



No, sorry only the m/l. I'm sure if you run search in the reference section you'll find some member modeling pics. I think a jumbo will look big on you if yoi're the same height as me. But there are ladies who don't mind the size.


----------



## swtlove

sneezz said:


> No, sorry only the m/l. I'm sure if you run search in the reference section you'll find some member modeling pics. I think a jumbo will look big on you if yoi're the same height as me. But there are ladies who don't mind the size.




thanks you very much for the quick respond.  I am just so curious since I don't want to buy both bag.  Just purchased the timeless clutch so not sure if I should get a m/l or a jumbo.


----------



## sneezz

swtlove said:


> thanks you very much for the quick respond.  I am just so curious since I don't want to buy both bag.  Just purchased the timeless clutch so not sure if I should get a m/l or a jumbo.



Can you try both on first? I only have a pic of my m/l on. How about a reissue? I hear the 226 size is a good size in between the m/l and jumbo classics.


----------



## swtlove

sneezz said:


> Can you try both on first? I only have a pic of my m/l on. How about a reissue? I hear the 226 size is a good size in between the m/l and jumbo classics.



they didn't have it at the store so I had to pre-order it yesterday.  Just not sure if I made the right decision.


----------



## cuselover

I have jumbo and I am 5 feet love it. I like big bags so jumbo was better for me than medium


----------



## dotty8

Shopmore said:


> I bought it in silver. I think in the future I may do a reissue with gold hardware just to change it up.


 
Hey, have you already received your bag?  Are you satisfied with the size?


----------



## ladysarah

Shopmore said:


> I'm on the verge of purchasing a small black caviar w/SHW and just want to make sure this will be okay for my height.  Should I go ahead with it or go for the medium?  This is my first classic!!


I really do think you should try to hold both sizes and try them on. I am 5.7 which is substantially taller and the large looked matronly on me. The small - (which is called a medium in Europe) is the one I bought and I am posting photos to give you an idea....Its a a beautiful bag and  really stands out - you want to make sure it doesnt take over!


----------



## toobabyish

Medium!


----------



## Canneiv

I prefer medium too.  Medium flap is more roomy than the small.


----------



## Shopmore

ladysarah said:
			
		

> I really do think you should try to hold both sizes and try them on. I am 5.7 which is substantially taller and the large looked matronly on me. The small - (which is called a medium in Europe) is the one I bought and I am posting photos to give you an idea....Its a a beautiful bag and  really stands out - you want to make sure it doesnt take over!



Thanks for the pics!  I actually ended up getting the buying the small at first, but exchanged it the very next day for the m/l size.


----------



## dotty8

^^ Nice!  Do you have and pics maybe? I am planning a trip to a Chanel boutique in a couple of days and I'm still deciding on the size :shame: Do you find the M/L size good for your height?


----------



## ItsSoFluffy

dotty8 said:


> I prefer the small one  It looked cuter on me than the M/L when I tried them on... I think M/L makes a little more mature look and the small one is great for girly skirts, bright dresses etc., especially if you carry it on your wrist.  I don't really like that M/L looks a bit 'longer', as I really hate east-west purses
> 
> Nevertheless, I'd like to see some modelling pictures for both sizes as well  At the moment I'm thinking of getting the small flap but I can still change my mind, they are both nice
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, can you guys tell from the picture which size this is, I'm not sure :



WOW. That's a cute purse!


----------



## ruthie_1

I'm 5ft and I've tried the m/l and jumbo... And I'm going for the jumbo!!! With SHW!!! Just giving myself another week as cool down period before I splurge!!!


----------



## porsche09

M/L


----------



## horibe

I'm slightly over 5ft and I think the M/L looks great on a smaller frame, BUT it depends on how much stuff you're going to put in it. I ended up with the Jumbo, because my DH likes me to carry his stuff, too.  AND my friend who has the M/L ends up putting her keys in the back pocket because she can't fit any more stuff in her bag...wouldn't want to risk scratching the precious leather!


----------



## krawford

M/L would be perfecto


----------



## Passau

Medium is perfect!


----------



## z11_2000

medium for sure.  you will not be able to fit anything in the small


----------



## msthang

I have both and personally love the small! I'm 4' 11. I don't carry much stuff but the essentials though.


----------



## Jenita143

medium


----------



## vainest

I also vote for medium!


----------



## fashiongal1

So, I'm in Honolulu and was planning on buying this bag - SOLD out at both stores! So then, I called my Houston Neiman Marcus and the Chanel boutique in Houston to see if they would have it - both are also sold out! Is this bag that impossible to find???? Is the small size too small???


----------



## U-lala

fashiongal1 said:


> So, I'm in Honolulu and was planning on buying this bag - SOLD out at both stores! So then, I called my Houston Neiman Marcus and the Chanel boutique in Houston to see if they would have it - both are also sold out! Is this bag that impossible to find???? Is the small size too small???



Well, they usually do sell very fast. What color/HW are you looking for?

I was at boutique at Tysons Galleria VA week ago and they had black caviar SHW, beige caviar GHW...
I would also suggest you to check 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authentic-chanel-finds-thread-no-chatting-407729-248.html

And post to
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/desperately-searching-for-the-help-me-find-thread-208143-428.html


----------



## tutushopper

fashiongal1 said:


> So, I'm in Honolulu and was planning on buying this bag - SOLD out at both stores! So then, I called my Houston Neiman Marcus and the Chanel boutique in Houston to see if they would have it - both are also sold out! Is this bag that impossible to find???? Is the small size too small???



You should also try the department stores, such as Saks, Nordstrom, Bloomingdale's, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman, Hirshleifers, etc. and for the major ones, ask them to check stock system wide.  I'm sure you can find your M/L; don't give up with one day looking!


----------



## fashiongal1

U-lala said:


> Well, they usually do sell very fast. What color/HW are you looking for?
> 
> I was at boutique at Tysons Galleria VA week ago and they had black caviar SHW, beige caviar GHW...
> I would also suggest you to check
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authentic-chanel-finds-thread-no-chatting-407729-248.html
> 
> And post to
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/desperately-searching-for-the-help-me-find-thread-208143-428.html



Thanks, I did find a m/l caviar with SHW - but I really want the gold and I think for that price, I need to be perfectly happy! Thanks so much!


----------



## fashiongal1

tutushopper said:


> You should also try the department stores, such as Saks, Nordstrom, Bloomingdale's, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman, Hirshleifers, etc. and for the major ones, ask them to check stock system wide.  I'm sure you can find your M/L; don't give up with one day looking!



I am on the wait list now - I actually did ask them to check the system, but they said that they would not ship the bag - you would actually have to be at the store to purchase it


----------



## tutushopper

fashiongal1 said:


> I am on the wait list now - I actually did ask them to check the system, but they said that they would not ship the bag - you would actually have to be at the store to purchase it



Contact Penny at Hirshleifers as they ship no problem:  penney@hirshleifers.com.  They do have a no refund policy, so you have to know you want it (they do exchanges and store credit, just no cash refunds).  You pay 1/2 down when you order and 1/2 when it comes in.  There is no tax if you don't live in NY and the shipping fee is $20.  Another tpf'er just got her caviar bag after only a week wait; she will quote you a longer wait, but they usually come in a lot faster.  You also lock in the price; any increase that comes after you order, you don't pay; you pay the price it was when you ordered.  

I know Chanel boutiques won't ship classics, and Nordstrom is here and there (very inconsistent), but I know for a fact that Saks will ship as of last month, as do BG and Hirshleifers (they even ship international).  I would try Penny.  I have bought from her and was extremely pleased, and I got a brand new never touched bag.  Best of luck!


----------



## travelista

Hi ladies - 

Your opinions please!  I am investing in a Chanel flap bag, and am deciding between the small (9" width) or the medium (10").  I would only use it for special occasions, like attending a wedding or a gala (not even for a night out on the town).

I've compared both and the difference in size is actually quite significant.  I am inclined towards the medium since it is more classic, but is it too large for special occasions?

For your info, I am 5'3" and a size 4/6 US. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Pursebop

I think the m/l is the perfect size for formal events. I recommend m/l over the small! I think it would be perfect on you &#128515;


----------



## perfumegirl01

What do you mean by a "formal" event?  Traditionally (at least in my circle) formal events are long gown for women and white tie and tails for gentlemen.  these are very few and far between (i have only ever been to one) and i would suggest a small clutch rather than a flap bag (maybe the timeless cc clutch?).  Even with black tie/ semi formal, I would not carry a flap but if you decide to do so then I'd suggest the smaller one.  It just seems to me that purses get smaller as the events get more formal.  Just my 2 cents


----------



## supersatie

I prefer smaller bags overall, especially for special occasions. I went to Chanel with every intention of buying a small. I let the SA sweet talk me into a medium and I regretted it everyday until I sold it at a huge loss. But I know a lot of tpf-ers love their m/l and jumbos so it's just my personal preference. Medium was too bulky for me and I'm 5'8", size 2.

My advice is do your research, get as much info on here as you can and go into the store knowing exactly what you want.


----------



## AmorNChanel

If you are planning to wear the purse with the strap, then my preference is to go with the m/ l.  If you are planning to wear it more as a clutch, then small might be a good choice or possibly a woc ( although I know that was not one of your original selections).


----------



## cherie1

9 or 10inch in lenght is fairly close.
Price difference is under $200 aud.
I would prefer the mini for dinner bag.
But if u want me to choose between the two ; med or large I would choose 9inch.
I take my 10inch to work..as an  indication how big it is.


----------



## Mypreciousss

Hi there, I initially bought the small flap but returned it for the m/l instead as it just seemed to look more classic and also was much more practical. I definitely don't have any regrets. For reference I'm 5ft tall and a US size 2.

Good luck x


----------



## Nico_79

I think the m/l would be totally fine to use for special occasion wear and more versatile of the two sizes.


----------



## travelista

perfumegirl01 said:


> What do you mean by a "formal" event?  Traditionally (at least in my circle) formal events are long gown for women and white tie and tails for gentlemen.  these are very few and far between (i have only ever been to one) and i would suggest a small clutch rather than a flap bag (maybe the timeless cc clutch?).  Even with black tie/ semi formal, I would not carry a flap but if you decide to do so then I'd suggest the smaller one.  It just seems to me that purses get smaller as the events get more formal.  Just my 2 cents


Thanks for your input, perfumegirl.  What I meant by special occasions are weddings, gallery openings, etc... but particularly weddings, which I go to 4-5 times a year these days.  I do agree with you that the more formal the event, the smaller the clutch...


----------



## travelista

Thanks for all your input ladies... I see the pros and cons of both options.   Still can't decide!

I'm trying to pare down, be practical and have one or two investment purses rather than a ton of different little purses.


----------



## Carnel

The m/l flap is perfect for special occasions IMO, large enough to put a purse and some make up inside and still very elegant.


----------



## handbagahholic

C
L pub a Aap .p


----------



## newmommy_va

I agree with perfumegirl01. The chanel flap - in either size - is not a bag that I would consider formal.

For an investment day bag, the m/l chanel flap would be lovely. For weddings and gallery openings, I think a clutch would be a better choice. It needn't be a small clutch. Chanel makes several roomy clutches that would work for the events that you've listed, while also functioning as day clutches for less formal events.



travelista said:


> Thanks for all your input ladies... I see the pros and cons of both options.   Still can't decide!
> 
> I'm trying to pare down, be practical and have one or two investment purses rather than a ton of different little purses.





travelista said:


> Thanks for your input, perfumegirl.  What I meant by special occasions are weddings, gallery openings, etc... but particularly weddings, which I go to 4-5 times a year these days.  I do agree with you that the more formal the event, the smaller the clutch...





perfumegirl01 said:


> What do you mean by a "formal" event?  Traditionally (at least in my circle) formal events are long gown for women and white tie and tails for gentlemen.  these are very few and far between (i have only ever been to one) and i would suggest a small clutch rather than a flap bag (maybe the timeless cc clutch?).  Even with black tie/ semi formal, I would not carry a flap but if you decide to do so then I'd suggest the smaller one.  It just seems to me that purses get smaller as the events get more formal.  Just my 2 cents


----------



## ladysarah

travelista said:


> Hi ladies -
> 
> Your opinions please!  I am investing in a Chanel flap bag, and am deciding between the small (9" width) or the medium (10").  I would only use it for special occasions, like attending a wedding or a gala (not even for a night out on the town).
> 
> I've compared both and the difference in size is actually quite significant.  I am inclined towards the medium since it is more classic, but is it too large for special occasions?
> 
> For your info, I am 5'3" and a size 4/6 US.
> 
> Thanks so much!



In my view the CHANEL classic flap isTHE perfect bag for 'events' . I use my Lambskin classic for private views, gallery openings and the like all the time. It 'works' with my clothes and looks more non chalant than a clutch. A lot of these events you are holding champagne glasses and scoffing canapés so it's nice to be hands free... So i hardly ever use  a clutch. I am 5.7 size uk8 and will post photos for reference. I have the 9 inch classic which in Europe is called medium NOT small.


----------



## suzyloveschanel

travelista said:


> Hi ladies -
> 
> Your opinions please!  I am investing in a Chanel flap bag, and am deciding between the small (9" width) or the medium (10").  I would only use it for special occasions, like attending a wedding or a gala (not even for a night out on the town).
> 
> I've compared both and the difference in size is actually quite significant.  I am inclined towards the medium since it is more classic, but is it too large for special occasions?
> 
> For your info, I am 5'3" and a size 4/6 US.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Have thought of a woc for formal functions? I've worn mine to them, then for less formal but nice still I wear my m/l with Ghw


----------



## suzyloveschanel

Btw I'm 5 ft )


----------



## hockeymama

Get the m/l.  It's more functional and is completely appropriate for a dressy event.


----------



## travelista

ladysarah said:


> In my view the CHANEL classic flap isTHE perfect bag for 'events' . I use my Lambskin classic for private views, gallery openings and the like all the time. It 'works' with my clothes and looks more non chalant than a clutch. A lot of these events you are holding champagne glasses and scoffing canapés so it's nice to be hands free... So i hardly ever use  a clutch. I am 5.7 size uk8 and will post photos for reference. I have the 9 inch classic which in Europe is called medium NOT small.



Thank you, a reference photo will be helpful!  I agree with you, it's nice to be hands-free at these events. I don't like clutches for that reason.


----------



## forespec

The small one


----------



## travelista

suzyloveschanel said:


> Have thought of a woc for formal functions? I've worn mine to them, then for less formal but nice still I wear my m/l with Ghw



I haven't thought of a woc actually until this thread. But the flap just seems to me the epitome of style, and right now that's the only purse I can spend $$ on.   Definitely will look into the woc in the future though.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## YEANETT

Between the two you are considering, I agree with ********, M/L is the one I suggest GL deciding!


----------



## needlv

I agree with the other posters, a M/L would be lovely.


----------



## myredstaffy

Definitely M/L.


----------



## Honeyhorse

******** said:


> I think the m/l is the perfect size for formal events. I recommend m/l over the small! I think it would be perfect on you &#128515;



I agree with you!!


----------



## hanagirl

I would go for the m/l


----------



## daisygrl

How about wallet on a chain (more suitable for formal events.) Otherwise I would go with a medium one (just in case you would like to carry it more often - it has more space than a small one.)


----------



## lovechanel920

Medium.


----------



## suzyloveschanel

Mypreciousss said:


> Hi there, I initially bought the small flap but returned it for the m/l instead as it just seemed to look more classic and also was much more practical. I definitely don't have any regrets. For reference I'm 5ft tall and a US size 2.
> 
> Good luck x



I agree with you! I have my name in a waiting list for a m/l.its a nice option that you can wear it formal or casual for everyday. What color do you have?? Can you post a pic? I love the jumbo but when I tried it at the Chanel boutique it looked way too big on me)


----------



## vronika

Another vote for m/l.  For me, m/l is still small enough for special events, but still roomy enough for all my essentials, ie. lipstick, phone, key...the small one is nice, but to me, it seems a little 'square' if you know what I mean.  Plus, m/l is a classic, you can't beat that.  GL deciding.


----------



## kix55

you are the same body size as me and i think the m/l is a better fit. i only use it for special occasions...and it barely.fits my essentials...but then again i do not like my bag to be overstuffed. just my eyeglass case, wallet, phone, and keys.


----------



## Bijans

I would use the smaller one


----------



## Chanbal

I would go with M/L. I use mine (lambskin with gold hardware) quite often in formal events. Good luck!


----------



## kimchicupnoodle

supersatie said:


> I prefer smaller bags overall, especially for special occasions. I went to Chanel with every intention of buying a small. I let the SA sweet talk me into a medium and I regretted it everyday until I sold it at a huge loss. But I know a lot of tpf-ers love their m/l and jumbos so it's just my personal preference. Medium was too bulky for me and I'm 5'8", size 2.
> 
> My advice is do your research, get as much info on here as you can and go into the store knowing exactly what you want.


Why didn't you sell it so quickly and lose money? Just wait for some price increases and you could have broken even... How much did you buy and sell it for?


----------



## anasa

ladysarah said:


> In my view the CHANEL classic flap isTHE perfect bag for 'events' . I use my Lambskin classic for private views, gallery openings and the like all the time. It 'works' with my clothes and looks more non chalant than a clutch. A lot of these events you are holding champagne glasses and scoffing canapés so it's nice to be hands free... So i hardly ever use  a clutch. I am 5.7 size uk8 and will post photos for reference. I have the 9 inch classic which in Europe is called medium NOT small.



Hello ladysarah! Sorry to bring up an old thread but I'm thinking of buying a flap, and I just recently learned that it might be a 9" small instead of the regular 10" M/L. Do you think you could post mod photos of your 9"? I can't find too many on this thread. Thank you!


----------



## Canneiv

I personally think m/l is the prefect size for all the occasions.


----------



## anasa

Canneiv said:


> I personally think m/l is the prefect size for all the occasions.



Unfortunately the bag I'm looking at is vintage and she only has it in small. I'm wondering if the small will look weird on me - I'm 5'6" and 140 lb for reference.


----------



## ladysarah

anasa said:


> Hello ladysarah! Sorry to bring up an old thread but I'm thinking of buying a flap, and I just recently learned that it might be a 9" small instead of the regular 10" M/L. Do you think you could post mod photos of your 9"? I can't find too many on this thread. Thank you!



This is an old photo- but I will try to get some new ones done for you. I love this size - in Europe it's not called small its referred to as 'medium'. Initially when I bought it  was meant to be carried all the time not just for functions, but now I find it a little too 'shiny' as a casual bag. I bought this new from the boutique and I love it, but if I were to do it again, I'd look at a small vintage classic, (at half the cost!) as I actually like the patina and worn look better. This is just me it's not meant as general advice.


----------



## anasa

ladysarah said:


> This is an old photo- but I will try to get some new ones done for you. I love this size - in Europe it's not called small its referred to as 'medium'. Initially when I bought it  was meant to be carried all the time not just for functions, but now I find it a little too 'shiny' as a casual bag. I bought this new from the boutique and I love it, but if I were to do it again, I'd look at a small vintage classic, (at half the cost!) as I actually like the patina and worn look better. This is just me it's not meant as general advice.



Oh, thank you! I would appreciate that. The bag I'm looking at is a pre-owned one, and I'm really liking the antique gold hardware on it. I looked around and I can't seem to find it on the larger size so I'm hoping that the small will be fine. It looks to be a good size, from your photo. Is the handle drop the same as the m/l?


----------



## Mk32492

I don't want a mini or a jumbo. So I'm debating between the small classic flap versus the medium/large in black caviar with silver hardware. 

My current bag collection consists of an old medium Boy and a medium Givenchy Antigona.

Any opinions please!


----------



## kaka28

Medium definitely.  Why?  Because is classic and holds more than a small. If you are going to pay that amount of money why not pay a little bit more for a slightly larger but classic size bag.  The bag can go from day to night, from casual to chic to elegant.  I cannot praise it enough.  M/L for sure.


----------



## LaurieKay

I'd get the larger. Holds more, more convenient. I love my WOC, but it has its limitations...


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

I'd go jumbo or mini. It's either big or its small. Small and m/l are a bit in between to my eye. Neither Arthur nor Martha. Go for a definite look.


----------



## Chanbal

Classic M/L is a nice size.


----------



## QTbebe

Def the M/L size for the classic


----------



## Havanese 28

I would choose the classic medium/ large.  That bag is just perfect, IMO.  It's just so versatile and elegant.  It's suitable for day/ evening, dressy to casual and it is gorgeous in black caviar/ shw.


----------



## Cuteandcouture

I'd get ml over small, both are small bags but I'd favor the slightly bigger one.


----------



## mckenxie

M/l for sure, it's classy and elegant and works with every outfit and occasion, perfect if you're not down for a jumbo.


----------



## nadineluv

M/l for sure! It's only a few hundred dollar difference, and it fits more.


----------



## CPA

ML.  Below is a few of my  ML collection.


----------



## allure244

Another vote for M/L


----------



## Mk32492

Thanks ladies! I'll go with the M/L size. If I'm going to be spending that kind of money on the flap, I want to make it sure the size is a classic as well.

Last question, color?! I'm leaning towards the black caviar. But since I already have the Boy in black, maybe a different color wouldn't hurt? But it most definitely has to be caviar. Hmm..


----------



## artax

M/l!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## emilyrosie

M/L deriniteky. You won't regret it!


----------



## phillj12

I love my ML...great for day to evening!  Black does seem redundant to me if you already have a black boy, but they are such different bags. What about red or beige clair?


----------



## Mk32492

phillj12 said:


> I love my ML...great for day to evening!  Black does seem redundant to me if you already have a black boy, but they are such different bags. What about red or beige clair?




Beige will make me a bit nervous, as I plan to take it out during my nights out a lot. Maybe red. I'll have to see what options are there.


----------



## jashie

I also vote for the medium/large flap but what i love most about the black Chanel classic flap is the burgandy interior because it is very striking combination. Now it doesn't hurt to go with a white, beige or limited edition coloured bag. You will just have to find a colour that appeals to you.


----------



## WistfullFashion

Id go for the larger option. I feel it gives you more choices/is more practical.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mk32492 said:


> I don't want a mini or a jumbo. So I'm debating between the small classic flap versus the medium/large in black caviar with silver hardware.
> 
> My current bag collection consists of an old medium Boy and a medium Givenchy Antigona.
> 
> Any opinions please!


M/L is a great option for you


----------



## FBIwife

Mk32492 said:


> I don't want a mini or a jumbo. So I'm debating between the small classic flap versus the medium/large in black caviar with silver hardware.
> 
> My current bag collection consists of an old medium Boy and a medium Givenchy Antigona.
> 
> Any opinions please!



I definitely vote for the M/L flap Black Caviar with silver hardware first. 
The one is my go to bag and match with any outfit, casual or dressy, and any occation. Whenever I am in hurry to decide for going out, I always grab this combo. Not too big or not too small. Never goes wrong to own this one in your closet. 
Good luck with your happy decision!


----------



## snowbubble

Go for the classic m/l. The difference is subtle when you wear it, but the m/l size is more popular.


----------



## mckenxie

CPA said:


> ML.  Below is a few of my  ML collection.



wow, I cannot handle how perfect your m/l collection is. Absolutely stunning color choices, I'd have such a hard time choosing which bag to take every day!  That pink is so gorgeous, I need one in my own collection asap!


----------



## CPA

mckenxie said:


> wow, I cannot handle how perfect your m/l collection is. Absolutely stunning color choices, I'd have such a hard time choosing which bag to take every day!  That pink is so gorgeous, I need one in my own collection asap!


Thanks,  i usually match my bag to my clothes and i usually wear  black so not too much of a brainer.   So any bag will work.   I also like the jumbo size.    Aaah. chanel,  its addicting....


----------



## Rami00

M/l


----------



## Mk32492

Well I got the M/L! Here it is with my Boy bag. Thanks everyone for all the suggestions. It was definitely a no-brainer when I saw it at the store.


----------



## snowbubble

Mk32492 said:


> Well I got the M/L! Here it is with my Boy bag. Thanks everyone for all the suggestions. It was definitely a no-brainer when I saw it at the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879758




Yay!!!  
Love it!


----------



## i love louie

What size boy is that?


----------



## i love louie

Ok nevermind! I found out lol


----------



## Mk32492

i love louie said:


> Ok nevermind! I found out lol




Old medium


----------



## lyndaht83

i just purchased the m/l black classic flap and i love it so much.  Already wore it once, lots of comliments!!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

m/l for sure. I "sort of" regret getting a jumbo instead of a m/l. for me I feel like it would be more practical for my life style


----------



## lyndaht83

jashie said:


> I also vote for the medium/large flap but what i love most about the black Chanel classic flap is the burgandy interior because it is very striking combination. Now it doesn't hurt to go with a white, beige or limited edition coloured bag. You will just have to find a colour that appeals to you.


does all the classic flap have burgundy interior? Mine is all black.  Just wondering


----------



## iddels

I have both small and M/L classic flaps. The small was my first Chanel in caviar SHW. In terms of size, the M/L is only a tad bigger but I ended up buying the M/L in matte SHW for a totally different look. Personally I find the proportions on the M/L much better which makes the overall look of the bag more "balanced". So I'd highly recommend the M/L - which I should've gotten first. HTH and good luck in your decision


----------



## iddels

lyndaht83 said:


> does all the classic flap have burgundy interior? Mine is all black.  Just wondering



My small classic flap has an all black interior.. Is yours a small too?


----------



## lyndaht83

iddels said:


> My small classic flap has an all black interior.. Is yours a small too?


thanks for responding, mine is a m/l


----------



## iddels

lyndaht83 said:


> thanks for responding, mine is a m/l



Ah that makes us interior twins!


----------



## blairxoxo

I have mini, m/l and jumbo. I wear m/l the most!! It's so versatile from day to night


----------



## lyndaht83

iddels said:


> Ah that makes us interior twins!


----------



## More bags

Mk32492 said:


> Well I got the M/L! Here it is with my Boy bag. Thanks everyone for all the suggestions. It was definitely a no-brainer when I saw it at the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879758



Congratulations on your M/L. Looks great with your Boy!


----------



## Rityanna

Absolutely get the m/l. The m/l is already a bit small, the small one would be much too tiny!!!


----------



## AshleyL7

Small seemed like a perfect size for me until I tried on medium. On a single chain, size of small was perfect. But when I double up the chains, small looks a little disproportionate. And medium looks really good with double chains but a tad big when i use it single chained. I'm small size, that would probably explain why medium looks big when I use it with one chain. I can't decide which to buy. Appreciate all advice! Thanks!


----------



## Alice26

I am 160 cm and I find the small size perfect for me, with single or double chain. Small black CF was my first Chanel and Iam very happy with this bag. It is a perfect size IMO for casual or more formal style. 
In a bigger size I prefer totes. I find the medium size too big for me as you said. HTH


----------



## fiona33

Alice26 said:


> I am 160 cm and I find the small size perfect for me, with single or double chain. Small black CF was my first Chanel and Iam very happy with this bag. It is a perfect size IMO for casual or more formal style.
> In a bigger size I prefer totes. I find the medium size too big for me as you said. HTH




Hi Alice,

Where and when did you buy your small flap? [emoji4] I am looking for it in Europe [emoji4] TIA [emoji4]


----------



## Calliandraroad

Someone started a thread on small versus m/l flaps which has some opinions and mod shots....
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-small-classic-flap-owners-9-inch-905705.html


----------



## Alice26

fiona33 said:


> Hi Alice,
> 
> Where and when did you buy your small flap? [emoji4] I am looking for it in Europe [emoji4] TIA [emoji4]




Hi @fiona33. I bought my small CF in Barcelona 3 years ago. I know this size is hard to get . I recently asked for a beige one in this size but they said they did not have stock.. HTH


----------



## fiona33

Alice26 said:


> Hi @fiona33. I bought my small CF in Barcelona 3 years ago. I know this size is hard to get . I recently asked for a beige one in this size but they said they did not have stock.. HTH




Thanks for your response [emoji4] I guess I just have to keep looking for the small size or just go for the m/l. The small would be the perfect size for me though [emoji53]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i vote medium. even though you said you're petite, think also of the interior space of the bag and not just how it looks on you from the outside. how much stuff will go inside - that might help you make the decision. i purchased a small last year and ended up returning it; the interior wasn't spacious enough.


----------



## BBNJ

I need your help ladies!  I am in the process of purchasing my first Chanel and I'm so nervous.  Initially, I was certain I wanted a Black Caviar Classic Flap GHW in the medium/large size so I placed myself on the wait list about a month ago.  In the interim, my SA contacted me to let me know she had a Black Caviar flap GHW but in the small size.  I went in to look at it and she explained that it is only 1" smaller than the m/l.  She explained that if I purchase a Jumbo down the road, it would be nice to have the small v. the m/l flap for more formal/evening occasions.  I went ahead and purchased the small.  However, I feel that the shape is a little boxy and not quiteright.  Should I hang on to the small or wait for a m/l?  Would you agree that the jumbo and the m/l flaps are too similar in size?  Thanks so much for any advice you can give--I am new to Chanel and don't want to regret such an expensive purchase.


----------



## FunBagz

I don't think that the Jumbo and M/L are too similar in size.  And their differences go beyond size in that the strap length on the M/L allows it to be used more for both formal and casual wear, whereas the strap length on the Jumbo (including a cross body option, which the M/L does not have) and it's larger size lend it to more casual wear.  If your heart is set on the M/L, I think you should hold out for that size.  It is great for formal/evening wear as well as casual wear and will fit a bit more than the small size.


----------



## rakhee81

I agree with the post above-I have both the m/l and a jumbo and both are indeed very different and serve different purposes in my wardrobe. I think hold out for the one you really want-it's too big of a purchase not too! Good luck deciding [emoji4]


----------



## BBNJ

Thanks so much for your help.  I think I will wait for the m/l flap.  I have been researching the small flap and it is not very popular?


----------



## bh4me

I have a small and m/l flap. There is a subtle difference between the two. Space wise, there is not a whole lot more that I can put in my m/l in addition to what fits in the small. It put the same things when I switch between the two. I can maybe add another lipstick to the m/l? Not really significant imo. 

Worn single strap is where my decision hinged on getting black small vs m/l. I'm really petite. I chose a black small flap as it looks better on me compared to the m/l size using it single strap -- if I had to go on more formal occasions. Otherwise, for all other occasions, I use them both equally single and double strap.


You should get the m/l if that is what you think fits you best. You should be happy with your choice. 


Here's some comparison pics of the small and m/l for reference...


----------



## BBNJ

bh4me said:


> I have a small and m/l flap. There is a subtle difference between the two. Space wise, there is not a whole lot more that I can put in my m/l in addition to what fits in the small. It put the same things when I switch between the two. I can maybe add another lipstick to the m/l? Not really significant imo.
> 
> Worn single strap is where my decision hinged on getting black small vs m/l. I'm really petite. I chose a black small flap as it looks better on me compared to the m/l size using it single strap -- if I had to go on more formal occasions. Otherwise, for all other occasions, I use them both equally single and double strap.
> 
> 
> You should get the m/l if that is what you think fits you best. You should be happy with your choice.
> 
> 
> Here's some comparison pics of the small and m/l for reference...



Oh my Gosh, thank you so much for this response.  The pictures are so helpful!  I knew I could count on TPF for help with this decision.  Good to know the difference is not significant at all.


----------



## calflu

This has been asked several times and pls don't be afraid to do a search

There are lots of comparison pics here 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/classic-small-vs-sqr-vs-rect-mini-vs-871120.html

Good luck with your purchase


----------



## .Mai.

fiona33 said:


> Thanks for your response [emoji4] I guess I just have to keep looking for the small size or just go for the m/l. The small would be the perfect size for me though [emoji53]


I am 163cm small  and in generel petite. Is it possible to wear the classic small sized chanel crossbody?


----------



## Havanese 28

AshleyL7 said:


> Small seemed like a perfect size for me until I tried on medium. On a single chain, size of small was perfect. But when I double up the chains, small looks a little disproportionate. And medium looks really good with double chains but a tad big when i use it single chained. I'm small size, that would probably explain why medium looks big when I use it with one chain. I can't decide which to buy. Appreciate all advice! Thanks!


I'd choose the M/L.  It's so classic and versatile.  I am 5'3" and 100# and prefer this size on me.


----------



## fiona33

.Mai. said:


> I am 163cm small  and in generel petite. Is it possible to wear the classic small sized chanel crossbody?



Hi! Unfortunately I don't own the small flap, but I do wear the medium crossbody. I assume the chain of the small flap bag is shorter than that of the medium size bag, so I am not sure if it can be worn crossbody. Hope someone alse can help you &#128522;


----------



## .Mai.

Alice26 said:


> I am 160 cm and I find the small size perfect for me, with single or double chain. Small black CF was my first Chanel and Iam very happy with this bag. It is a perfect size IMO for casual or more formal style.
> In a bigger size I prefer totes. I find the medium size too big for me as you said. HTH


hello!!!!!

can u wear your small bag crossbody?


----------



## ChanelBella

I am 160 cm (5'3") and 100 pounds.  I have both the small and the M/L.  The small only looks good when worn single chain.  It hangs too high when worn double chain and just looks weird.  Because the chain is slightly shorter than the chain on the M/L, it cannot be worn crossbody unless you are super short and slim.  It hangs a little high on my torso and does not look good when worn as crossbody.  The M/L is the perfect size for me proportion-wise.  I think it looks better worn single than double chain although it hangs right below my hips.  Unfortunately, both these sizes are not meant to be worn crossbody.


----------



## lenaf4ever

AshleyL7 said:


> Small seemed like a perfect size for me until I tried on medium. On a single chain, size of small was perfect. But when I double up the chains, small looks a little disproportionate. And medium looks really good with double chains but a tad big when i use it single chained. I'm small size, that would probably explain why medium looks big when I use it with one chain. I can't decide which to buy. Appreciate all advice! Thanks!



Definitely ask yourself..which why would you carry the bag more? I must say I love my small classic flap because I love the way it looks when I carry it on a single strap. In fact, I even wear it cross body sometimes and let it hang on my back. On the other, I would never want to do that with my M/Ls, unless I am carrying single strap, on the shoulders. If you will probably wear it double strap on the shoulders more, then I recommend the M/L flaps. If you love the single strap, a bit toned down casual look, then get the small. 

Also, the small looks a bit more less formal. I really really find the M'L flap to be very formal despite the material or color. 

 Good luck!


----------



## Rainbowfish85

AshleyL7 said:


> Small seemed like a perfect size for me until I tried on medium. On a single chain, size of small was perfect. But when I double up the chains, small looks a little disproportionate. And medium looks really good with double chains but a tad big when i use it single chained. I'm small size, that would probably explain why medium looks big when I use it with one chain. I can't decide which to buy. Appreciate all advice! Thanks!



I think the medium is more practical. I love the small but its really just designed to be worn single strap which limits its use. The M/L can be very dressy or more casual depending on how you wear it. Also the interior of the M/L is slightly bigger


----------



## honeymania

Hello, 

I cannot decide between this 2 sizes. It doesnt matter to if small or old medium holds more stuffs, it only matters which one look better on a 5ft 3 frame. 

Any opinion is appreciated! Thank you,


----------



## KalaChi

I vote for the old medium, loving that color and size on you!

Happy deciding!!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sorry, not much help but I prefer small. I'm about the same size as you and love my small boy to bits!


----------



## KabiOsi

The Red looks great on you &#9825;


----------



## Manolos21

I prefer the red color but the old medium size! (Sorry, that probably wasn't helpful at all... haha)


----------



## winnipoo

I love the white one! Old medium is more practical


----------



## Stacy31

Definitely the old medium! I am also 5'3 and all of my boy bags are in the new medium size.  The old medium fits a 5'3 frame perfectly!!


----------



## Meowster

Medium looks good on Ur frame. Don't know how much you carry but it gives you a bit more  room for days you need extra stuff. Congrats


----------



## JoeyLouis

The small one looks better on you. I also think bc the old medium is lighter color, that it looks bigger.


----------



## MojoandMe

I am 5'3" and have the old medium. It's the perfect size.


----------



## Mae002

I vote for the red. The white one looks a bit bigger for your size. But maybe like somebody said because of the lighter color it appears bigger on you. Red is also a good color on you.


----------



## Olgita

I think the small looks better on you size wise. It is more proportionate on your frame, but old medium looks look ok too


----------



## ritzy

Old medium looks better on you if shoulder carried. Small looks better crossbody.


----------



## PassionChanel

I think the small one looks more proportion on you!
It looks more chic and classy.
God luck!


----------



## RasberryLV

I love small on you. More feminine and dressy.
Old medium more casual look.


----------



## ky_ly78

I would say the small looks better on your frame.  I am 5 feet borderline 5 ft 1".  I purchased the cruise 2016 iridescent boy in old medium and a little sad now because I find it too big for me even though I love the bag itself I wished I had chosen the small.  So this season I decided to get the square mini as my crossbody bag.  I posted a pic of me with my bag on tpf and someone thought it was the new medium....   Oh well I am happy now thought that I was able to purchase this seasons square caviar mini's!  Good luck with your decision


----------



## BirkinLover77

Love the red, looks great on you


----------



## mfa777

I am 5.10 and wear small.  I found Old medium to be too bulky


----------



## honeymania

Thank you everyone for the inputs. I think I might just keep both. The red however, is too delicate for me and I heard lambskin does not hold as long as caviar. I might just return the red lambskin and get a red caviar!


----------



## MLDella

Small. Looks better in length when you crossbody. I have medium size and it sits too high when I crossbody.


----------



## MissAdhd

I feel the small one is better looking on you & you wear it very well!


----------



## Vanana

Definitely the small size. The white one seems to stick out too much when hanging on the front of body


----------



## Vanana

honeymania said:


> Thank you everyone for the inputs. I think I might just keep both. The red however, is too delicate for me and I heard lambskin does not hold as long as caviar. I might just return the red lambskin and get a red caviar!


There are caviar boys arriving in stores now from spring season if you havent used the red one yet you might want to try?


----------



## amstevens714

I like the white one shoulder, red crossbody. I guess that's okay because you are considering keeping both


----------



## QTbebe

the length on the small looks better


----------



## ManilaMama

the red smaller one looks better on you in my opinion!


----------



## msPing

Small looks better on you! I myself have an old medium, but planning on getting a small as well! 

[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## honeymania

Vanana said:


> There are caviar boys arriving in stores now from spring season if you havent used the red one yet you might want to try?



I havent used it yet and on the look out for a small red caviar with GHW but that combination seems hard to come by. I have no luck


----------



## Fab41

ritzy said:


> Old medium looks better on you if shoulder carried. Small looks better crossbody.


----------



## Arlene619

I like the old medium on you!


----------



## Missheo

I am 5'3 as well and had the boy in both old and new medium.  I decided to keep the old, but it depends how you plan to carry it. i love the old medium for single strap or crossbody use; new medium and jumbo i like for double strap/shoulder bag.  Both bags are gorgeous and look great on you, but I personally prefer the old medium on you.


----------



## bag heaven

i vote for small and omg it is red [emoji7]


----------



## wmensusa

I like the small on you &#128512; I'm 5'1 & have the old medium, I definitely want to purchase a small next&#128512;

Sent from my E6853 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SunBunny

They both look great on you but I love the small red one on you.


----------



## inginga

I love the red one on you!


----------



## karenab

I like the small on you and I hope you find a red caviar in the hw you want!!


----------



## nycboricua100

Although both bags look great, I actually prefer small boy on your frame.


----------



## lallybelle

Old medium. Small is ridiculously small and way too much $$$ for what you get. It doesn't even hold as much a mini.


----------



## mintyvintage

I like the small size on you


----------



## babiebreath

the smaller one looks better on u!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Both looks great on you!!  I prefer the smaller one because it's red.


----------



## luv2run41

honeymania said:


> Hello,
> 
> I cannot decide between this 2 sizes. It doesnt matter to if small or old medium holds more stuffs, it only matters which one look better on a 5ft 3 frame.
> 
> Any opinion is appreciated! Thank you,


Very tough to decide I love both but definitely the color red but I think probably medium old size but in red


----------



## Amy.Miu

Small looks better for your frame! Love the red too [emoji7]


----------



## hb925

The small one looks more proportional, but the white one isn't bad on you. I think you can pull off both. Good luck choosing!


----------



## FunBagz

ritzy said:


> Old medium looks better on you if shoulder carried. Small looks better crossbody.



+1.  But both sizes look great!  Good luck deciding.


----------



## Eruamme

I love the small on you! But I am biased towards smaller sizes. I think if you plan on wearing it crossbody a lot, go with the small. I personally feel that the small looks better crossbody. Also love the red & gold! I wanted the same color combo in 2014!


----------



## honeymania

amstevens714 said:


> I like the white one shoulder, red crossbody. I guess that's okay because you are considering keeping both


Exactly what I am thinking! 



lallybelle said:


> Old medium. Small is ridiculously small and way too much $$$ for what you get. It doesn't even hold as much a mini.


I've always wondered about the price discrepancies between a small a medium bag. It is so confusing to me that it is not incrementally equal but a bigger bag has way better pricing.


----------



## bh4me

Gorgeous bags! I think the small one is a better proportion. The old medium looks better on you when worn on the shoulder.


----------



## Snowy71

The small size definitely !!!


----------



## charlie_c

Both look good on you. I like the old medium a little better, but red is definitely cuter!


----------



## cay01

honeymania said:


> Hello,
> 
> I cannot decide between this 2 sizes. It doesnt matter to if small or old medium holds more stuffs, it only matters which one look better on a 5ft 3 frame.
> 
> Any opinion is appreciated! Thank you,



If you will be wearing it crossbody or single strap on your shoulder then the small.  If you are going to wear it doubled up on your shoulder then the old medium.


----------



## CSbaglvr

I am petite like you and just love my old medium size - it's perfect! 

In the first picture it doesn't look as proportional as the small size but I know the bag doesn't sit in that position when being worn (just modelled!) 

You can't lose either way they are both beautiful


----------



## Toronto24

Both look great on you but I prefer the old medium vs small


----------



## LoveKristina

lyndaht83 said:


> does all the classic flap have burgundy interior? Mine is all black.  Just wondering


Hey, you most likely have black interior because the bag is older (made in 2008 or earlier). Hope that helps!


----------



## ironic568

I have both and use the S/M more for night and the M/L for day. I'm 5.3 and small framed so I also love the size of the small.
If you only get one, for $200 more, I'd get the medium.


----------



## cat1967

Hello ladies.
I have a Chanel Jumbo Caviar and was thinking of a second one.
I have two choices in preloved.  Both Caviar, black with Silver hw.
The Medium and the Small.  The price is close.
Which one would you choose?
TIA


----------



## Vanana

cat1967 said:


> Hello ladies.
> I have a Chanel Jumbo Caviar and was thinking of a second one.
> I have two choices in preloved.  Both Caviar, black with Silver hw.
> The Medium and the Small.  The price is close.
> Which one would you choose?
> TIA


Medium. Because it's double flap and you can barely fit enough in a Medium. for a small double flap, I would prefer to buy a mini (especially for price point and versatility of styling and chain length of mini over the small size, etc.). HTH


----------



## cat1967

I was thinking the same!  Thank you for your reply!


----------



## yinnie

What is the chain strap length on small?  Is it longer than medium? 
Medium cannot be worn crossbody (unless vintage?) , if that's a requirement for you.


----------



## cat1967

They have about the same strap drop.  Only the Mini can be worn cross body.  I wanted a cross body one but I may buy the mini later on for that reason.


----------



## fawnhagh

Medium for sure! Small doesn't even hold much as a mini and with the edge stitching this season on the minis I'd say mini is better value for money compared to the small.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Medium. It's a perfect bag that can go casual to dressy.


----------



## chlamy

Medium! It s a perfect size [emoji4]


----------



## cat1967

Thank you Ladies!  I BOUGHT IT !!!  I will soon have my new to me Medium Black Caviar Silver hw.


----------



## fawnhagh

cat1967 said:


> Thank you Ladies!  I BOUGHT IT !!!  I will soon have my new to me Medium Black Caviar Silver hw.


Yeah!! Congrats!! Please do a reveal and mod shots when you get her


----------



## cat1967

I sure will!


----------



## Passau

Congrats on choosing the medium!


----------



## cat1967

Thank you so much!


----------



## cat1967

Can't wait to have my Medium Caviar.  It has been authenticated and shipped to me.  I am expecting it Wednesday at the latest!


----------



## yinnie

cat1967 said:


> Can't wait to have my Medium Caviar.  It has been authenticated and shipped to me.  I am expecting it Wednesday at the latest!



Congrats! We will be bag twins [emoji12] ultimate classic!


----------



## aquafina

Can't wait for the reveal. Congrats!


----------



## cat1967

Patience. This I tell myself!!!  I think on Wednesday it will be with me.


----------



## jknicolas

Good choice.. Congrats!!


----------



## Winterfell

You made a good choice medium is perfect for evening or during the day if you don't need to carry much.


----------



## cat1967

Here is my beautiful Medium.  It arrived complete.  I made the right choice, thank you ladies!


----------



## Alexa67

cat1967 said:


> Here is my beautiful Medium.  It arrived complete.  I made the right choice, thank you ladies!
> Perfect choise. I'm sure you will love it for a very long time.


----------



## jpezmom

cat1967 said:


> Here is my beautiful Medium.  It arrived complete.  I made the right choice, thank you ladies!


Congrats - it's perfect!  Great choice and enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Winterfell

Looks gorgeous


----------



## everland717

Hi, 

im quite torn between Chanel flap small and medium/large. Though they are about the same size (about 1 inch difference) but when I carried them, they feel quite difference to me. 

I'm just wondering, which size will you guys recommend? 

Thanks!


----------



## Marleah

I've never had the chance to try on a small. How do they feel different to you? (Genuinely curious)
Which one did you like better?


----------



## fally

Hello everland717,
I own the small cf in the caviar leather with the silver hardware. I am 5'3" and around 119lbs. I too had tried on the M/L in the store before getting the small via BG because no one had it available to try on at any locations in N.Y.C. I found the M/L a little too large on my particular body frame. If I were to do it all over again I would have simply purchased more rectangular minis as they both fit about the same items and the mini is $1742 usd less after taxes.

If you are looking for a classic flap then the M/L is worth the extra $200 plus taxes in my opinion.


----------



## melisssssa

Hi everland717,

I agree with fally. It totally depends on your body frame. I am 5'8" and M/L fits perfect to me. Check it carefully with your body frame and don't be a "walking bag".


----------



## img

I am 5'2" and 114 pounds and I like the look of the mini, the small, and the M/L on my frame.  The mini is significantly cheaper if you want to consider that.  I think the M/L is the quintessential Chanel bag.  IMO it's the perfect size for everyday, but I don't carry that many items now that my four children are teenagers.  

I think if price is a concern, get the Mini.  If price doesn't matter and you like the M/L on you, I vote for that over the CF in small.  It's possible you could get both M/L and Mini eventually because they are different looks but small would be too redundant to get both small and M/L.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## imgg

M/L is the perfect size!


----------



## JLbb

I m 5'2". I tried small and m/l . SA told to get m/l. She advised that small no much different with my reissue 224, maybe just about to add in another lipstick.


----------



## pfsheen

I have a m/l & i'm 5'3. I think it looks a little too big on me when I wear it but in pictures it looks fine.  However, it fits a lot more than the small. For example, i can't fit my 6 key holder & my chanel flap cardholder standing up but i can certainly do so with my m/l. since those 2 are my essentials & i need to fit a few more items, i went with the m/l. Plus, hubby insisted that i get the m/l instead. He said the m/l looks better on me.


----------



## Bisoux78

I'm 5 feet tall, 116 lbs and I find the Jumbo to be just fine with my frame...The M/L (in my opinion) is a small bag for me but it can totally work with my body and a specific occasion that I need it for. 
It's all about perception. I'm used to carrying big bags so if you're a small bag person then buy the bag that you are comfortable wearing.


----------



## d_slover

M/L for sure!


----------



## everland717

Marleah said:


> I've never had the chance to try on a small. How do they feel different to you? (Genuinely curious)
> Which one did you like better?


Sorry for my late reply. I felt they are different in term of style. But im not sure if its just me. 

Small feel more causal, like it works well for my everyday dress. Its a perfect size for sling bag. 
M/L feel more classy, and i like it that i can use it as sling and shoulder bag which both, can match different styling. But as a sling, its alittle huge for me. but it makes more sense to pick M/L for the size.


----------



## everland717

Thanks girls for your reply. I think i will head for M/L. Now, im just wondering which leather skin to go for.


----------



## cy13497

everland717 said:


> Thanks girls for your reply. I think i will head for M/L. Now, im just wondering which leather skin to go for.


if you want a carefree bag caviar is the way to go.
lambskin need more extra care but more luxurious to touch.
calfskin is more prone to scratching, but also feel nice to touch.


----------



## everland717

lamskin look


cy13497 said:


> if you want a carefree bag caviar is the way to go.
> lambskin need more extra care but more luxurious to touch.
> calfskin is more prone to scratching, but also feel nice to touch.


lambskin looks prettier but calfskin is more practical~


----------



## Kana115

cy13497 said:


> if you want a carefree bag caviar is the way to go.
> lambskin need more extra care but more luxurious to touch.
> calfskin is more prone to scratching, but also feel nice to touch.



Agreed. I love the way Lambskin looks and feels, but I have to be super careful with it. Things to consider are lambskin will loose it's puffiness much faster/easier than caviar, scratches are also much easier to hide on caviar than lambskin, and you have to be much more careful with your chains as they will leave imprints on lambskin otherwise.


----------



## Steph5487

M/Lis a prefect size, holds everything I carry (keys wallet etc) and I have the m/l in caviar and is super durable. Helvetia I have been told lambskin is too (I own calf and caviar)


----------



## happy27

Definitely get lambskin, I have a small cf, and trust me it's perfect for my small frame and the bag gets noticed because hardly anyone have it. Btw I don't carry much so small is perfect for me but I need to carry more or casual look there's always the boy bag


----------



## JLbb

happy27 said:


> Definitely get lambskin, I have a small cf, and trust me it's perfect for my small frame and the bag gets noticed because hardly anyone have it. Btw I don't carry much so small is perfect for me but I need to carry more or casual look there's always the boy bag



I am 5’1. However, SA keep pushing me to go for m/l which I felt that m/l looks big compare with my frame although it is very versatile . I am debating between small cf and m/l. 
P/s: I have old medium boy, 224, mini square, GST and mini coco handle.


----------



## auntynat

Hi, I am 5'2 and prefer the old medium boy to the medium boy, the 224 and 225 reissue to the other sizes and have several mini's, thus perhaps prefer proportions like you. In the classic flap I have m/l's mainly as the size is perfect for me for work or when I need to carry more than my mini's and the size difference to the mini's justifies having both. Jumbo, maxi - both felt waaay too big on me. So where does the small fit in? To me it's too similar to the m/l in size, so I don't own any. If I saw it in a special leather, why not. But in a colour I already have a mini or m/l in - no. If you will eventually have lots of Chanel bags then having the different options in size and shape or leather means its ok to have minis and smalls. If you dont think you will have several I would try the m/l again, it's a better long term purchase. And perhaps take a friend with you - maybe a male - they seem to have great eye for proportions and are not impacted by whats in season, style or a must have! Good luck.


----------



## pfsheen

happy27 said:


> Definitely get lambskin, I have a small cf, and trust me it's perfect for my small frame and the bag gets noticed because hardly anyone have it. Btw I don't carry much so small is perfect for me but I need to carry more or casual look there's always the boy bag


I was just curious to know how long you've had your lambskin cf & how often you've been using it? I'm assuming it's been holding up really well?


----------



## vixen18

melisssssa said:


> Hi everland717,
> 
> I agree with fally. It totally depends on your body frame. I am 5'8" and M/L fits perfect to me. Check it carefully with your body frame and don't be a "walking bag".


+1


----------



## missli422

I have the medium/large in caviar. It doesn't look as fab. I wished i got the lambskin instead.


----------



## happy27

pfsheen said:


> I was just curious to know how long you've had your lambskin cf & how often you've been using it? I'm assuming it's been holding up really well?



The small cf is quite new, and I've grown to love lambskin because it shows so much character and definitely not as delicate as I initially thought, and it's holding up really well. 
I don't use any it or any of the chanel bags everyday, more like a weekend/fun bag!!!


----------



## everland717

ahh, i was quite determine to get it in carvier but now that you girls suggest lambskin, im back into my dilemma. but most likely i will get M/L because i have a small chanel boy. for some reasons, i felt my boy is abit too small for my bodyframe.


----------



## everland717

JLbb said:


> I am 5’1. However, SA keep pushing me to go for m/l which I felt that m/l looks big compare with my frame although it is very versatile . I am debating between small cf and m/l.
> P/s: I have old medium boy, 224, mini square, GST and mini coco handle.


have you decided which to get?


----------



## everland717

happy27 said:


> The small cf is quite new, and I've grown to love lambskin because it shows so much character and definitely not as delicate as I initially thought, and it's holding up really well.
> I don't use any it or any of the chanel bags everyday, more like a weekend/fun bag!!!


i've heard people commenting how delicate lambskin is.. and you have to be extra careful when carrying it etc.. do you face any problem with scratches? thats my biggest worry.


----------



## happy27

Nope, I don't baby my bags and lambskin do feel luxurious, but I would get a boy in caviar or calfskin


----------



## everland717

happy27 said:


> Nope, I don't baby my bags and lambskin do feel luxurious, but I would get a boy in caviar or calfskin


yah, lambskin do feel luxurious. i havent seen boy in carviar but i think boy in calfskin will be so durable. =D


----------



## ProShopper1

Sorry to revive an old thread. I'm thinking of getting a preloved black caviar with ghw. I was all set on the m/l, but I found a small for about $1,000 cheaper than I would consider getting the m/l for. If I was going retail I wouldn't have given the small a second thought since it's only $200 difference, but for $1,000 it's making me consider it. What do you lovely ladies think?  For reference I'm 5'2" and a size 2ish (big bust small waist big hips). I haven't tried the small on but I have tried on the m/l and I loved it.


----------



## deb68nc

I’m 5’2” and this is the m/l on my frame. It’s caviar (25 series)


----------



## bernz84

ProShopper1 said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread. I'm thinking of getting a preloved black caviar with ghw. I was all set on the m/l, but I found a small for about $1,000 cheaper than I would consider getting the m/l for. If I was going retail I wouldn't have given the small a second thought since it's only $200 difference, but for $1,000 it's making me consider it. What do you lovely ladies think?  For reference I'm 5'2" and a size 2ish (big bust small waist big hips). I haven't tried the small on but I have tried on the m/l and I loved it.


I have the small classic flap and I love the size. I prefer it over the medium. It’s smaller looking that the medium, but in terms of capacity, the difference is slight, at least from what I’ve read. You might be able to hold everything plus two more lipsticks in the m/l compared to the small.

However, I think if you tried on the m/l and loved it, I would stick with that one instead of the small. I feel like with the price you pay for Chanel, it’s not something worth settling over. 

EDT: you might also find this helpful: https://www.lollipuff.com/blog/484/...-flap-small-vs-medium-gold-vs-silver-hardware


----------



## ProShopper1

bernz84 said:


> I have the small classic flap and I love the size. I prefer it over the medium. It’s smaller looking that the medium, but in terms of capacity, the difference is slight, at least from what I’ve read. You might be able to hold everything plus two more lipsticks in the m/l compared to the small.
> 
> However, I think if you tried on the m/l and loved it, I would stick with that one instead of the small. I feel like with the price you pay for Chanel, it’s not something worth settling over.
> 
> EDT: you might also find this helpful: https://www.lollipuff.com/blog/484/...-flap-small-vs-medium-gold-vs-silver-hardware



Thanks so much for the input!  The article was really helpful. Hardware wise, my heart sings for gold. I have a black caviar jumbo with GHWand was going to get the silver on the m/l but once my hubby pointed out that it changes the whole look of the bag I couldn't unsee it. I went to Bergdorfs to check out the sales and popped into the Chanel boutique to see if they have a small to try on. Alas, they haven't had one in over a year. I did ask the SA her thoughts and said the size is so close that you can't even tell unless they're next to each other (just like the article said). I requested more pictures so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## LV.NYC

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3917024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m 5’2” and this is the m/l on my frame. It’s caviar (25 series)



I’m also 5’2”, and really think I’m loving the m/l. Thanks for sharing mods.


----------



## Wei Wei

ProShopper1 said:


> Thanks so much for the input!  The article was really helpful. Hardware wise, my heart sings for gold. I have a black caviar jumbo with GHWand was going to get the silver on the m/l but once my hubby pointed out that it changes the whole look of the bag I couldn't unsee it. I went to Bergdorfs to check out the sales and popped into the Chanel boutique to see if they have a small to try on. Alas, they haven't had one in over a year. I did ask the SA her thoughts and said the size is so close that you can't even tell unless they're next to each other (just like the article said). I requested more pictures so we'll see how it goes!


Just came across your post so thought I'd give my 2 cents=) I'm 5'2 and own a lambskin CF in small with GHW; and feel this size is perfect for my height and frame. Functionality wise, the bag fits my wallet, iPhone 6s+, keys, car keys, lipstick, sunglasses and a few other small items eg. tissue paper and SPF (I'm in Australia so a good SPF is essential lol!) and can be worn 3-ways - shoulder bag, hand bag and clutch=) hope this helps.


----------



## toseller

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3917024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m 5’2” and this is the m/l on my frame. It’s caviar (25 series)


I think the m/l looks great on you!


----------



## steffysstyle

I have both and would say the only difference is that the medium flap can fit a tad more than the small.


----------



## miss_lash

Hi all! I am new to Chanel (new to buying, not to lusting—lol!) and I would like some advice.

I’m in Australia and the price is very different between the Small CF ($6450) and the M/L ($7240). 

So I’m paying $790 extra for like an inch extra of handbag?! Is it worth it? I’ve heard Smalls are hard to get though, too. And I am also interested in resale value, and have heard the M/L holds value better.

Also—have they changed the names? On the website they are now called Small Classic, Classic, Large Classic and Maxi Classic? It’s all so confusing. 

I’m even questioning buying one at all now since I realised I could buy a Gucci Soho Disco, Gucci Marmont Flap AND a Classic WOC for less than a M/L Classic. It’s all very perplexing!


----------



## Panzanella

I have both. Chain lengths are roughly the same between the two, but M/L is slighly more spacious since it is fractionally wider and taller too. So depending on how much you usually carry, that extra space (not that much extra, though) may make a difference. 

Have you checked them out irl? The only way to find out which is better (or if you even want one at all) is to actually try them out in store. Does one look better on your frame than the other? Also, ask to put all your things inside and see which works better. Good luck! 

PS - I have no idea about resale value nor change of name, I’m afraid.


----------



## miss_lash

Panzanella said:


> I have both. Chain lengths are roughly the same between the two, but M/L is slighly more spacious since it is fractionally wider and taller too. So depending on how much you usually carry, that extra space (not that much extra, though) may make a difference.
> 
> Have you checked them out irl? The only way to find out which is better (or if you even want one at all) is to actually try them out in store. Does one look better on your frame than the other? Also, ask to put all your things inside and see which works better. Good luck!
> 
> PS - I have no idea about resale value nor change of name, I’m afraid.



Thanks for your reply! I have tried the WOC and M/L in person and liked the M/L but didn’t try the small. I’m just thinking the small is probably good enough as I carry barely anything. But resale value is important to me too.


----------



## MHLee

miss_lash said:


> Hi all! I am new to Chanel (new to buying, not to lusting—lol!) and I would like some advice.
> 
> I’m in Australia and the price is very different between the Small CF ($6450) and the M/L ($7240).
> 
> So I’m paying $790 extra for like an inch extra of handbag?! Is it worth it? I’ve heard Smalls are hard to get though, too. And I am also interested in resale value, and have heard the M/L holds value better.
> 
> Also—have they changed the names? On the website they are now called Small Classic, Classic, Large Classic and Maxi Classic? It’s all so confusing.
> 
> I’m even questioning buying one at all now since I realised I could buy a Gucci Soho Disco, Gucci Marmont Flap AND a Classic WOC for less than a M/L Classic. It’s all very perplexing!



I feel the resale on either is decent, partly because the small CFs are hard to find and they don't seem to pop up often on resale sites versus the mediums. I should clarify that, the smalls in caviar. I do feel the black caviar on either has a solid resale value. However, M/L flaps when I watch sites are priced higher, especially if the condition is really good and come with all the extras (box, card, dust bag)! Both sizes seem to sell fast as well. Add in price increases, when Chanel raises theirs, so do almost all the resale shops. 

Hope that helps a little? I'm sure more Chanel lovers have really good info on resale values!


----------



## miss_lash

Thank you! That is helpful! I am after caviar and SHW so that’s good to hear caviar is solid in terms of resale. I am leaning towards small just to save that $800. I don’t think the extra capacity will matter to me.


----------



## sierrapi

Hi all, I recently purchased a pre-loved black caviar mini with gold hardware and love love love her. 

BUT I want to be able to fit a little more; specifically, I’d like to carry my very slim card case, small set of keys, iPhone, and (here’s the kicker) Chanel butterfly sunglasses. I’ve watched so many YouTube videos and have done so much investigating online but I’m still stumped! 

Also, I’m 5’2” 115 and while I would possibly consider a medium sized caviar flap, I’m afraid it will be bigger and flashier than I want. I’m a pretty understated girl, and though this bag will definitely stand out - I mean, it’s Chanel, I really don’t want it to overwhelm my frame. 

I would love to hear your thoughts and suggestions! Did you invest in a small or a M/L and regret it? Or do you use it all the time? This is a huge purchase for me, and I want to be 100% sure. 

Thank you so much for all of your help! Can’t wait to hear what you say! xoxoxo


----------



## ccbaggirl89

The small is almost identical in size to the mini b/c of the double flap. It eats up your space. It can maybe hold a few more items - like small stuff, lipsticks, small bottle of something, etc. but the space is just as limited as the mini. You'll be fine with a M/L on your frame. It's the ideal size for most women and why the small isn't a big seller through the years. It's rare because it's not as practical and is only exciting right now because it came in iridescent. Just my 2 cents. I did own a small caviar and although I'm very minimal it was way too small. I actually felt my mini was bigger because it was an open compartment. I love the M/L and would suggest that. Good luck.


----------



## sierrapi

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The small is almost identical in size to the mini b/c of the double flap. It eats up your space. It can maybe hold a few more items - like small stuff, lipsticks, small bottle of something, etc. but the space is just as limited as the mini. You'll be fine with a M/L on your frame. It's the ideal size for most women and why the small isn't a big seller through the years. It's rare because it's not as practical and is only exciting right now because it came in iridescent. Just my 2 cents. I did own a small caviar and although I'm very minimal it was way too small. I actually felt my mini was bigger because it was an open compartment. I love the M/L and would suggest that. Good luck.



Thank you so much for this! I’ve been going back and forth on the whole thing; I really want this to be the last bag I buy for a while (but really, who am I kidding?), so your input is so helpful. Thank you for taking the time!


----------



## Anesthestia

I’ve also seen in several reviews comparing size that the mini does fit almost the exact same amount as the small! so I agree, I would go for the medium. With the difference in size/flap though, I do find the medium significantly heavier than the mini, and I use my minis a lot more because I prefer the convenience of the longer strap on the minis and the lightness. 

I’m 5”4 and quite an average build and I’d say that the m/l doesn’t look too disproportionate on my frame, quite balanced actually. My mom is 5”2 and wears the m/l as well, so I feel that it wouldn’t be too big on you either.


----------



## OCMomof3

I have a small Classic flap, and I love it.  It holds just the right amount of items for those times when I don't want to carry my large Reissue or my WOC is just a wee bit too small.  Highly recommend.


----------



## tinyturtle

I have both but can only keep one and will sell the other.  They are both black caviar with gold hardware.  I love them both, but I slightly prefer the small size, as it is just a tad more fun and cute to me.  I find that both are equally elegant.  Which one would you keep and why?


----------



## scarlet555

Medium fits more and i prefer the longer strap on it.


----------



## beemeowmeow

I'm on team Small  i had a M/L but i regretted & sold it because i preferred the small and it's been perfect!!

The small for me fits my frame perfectly and in my own opinion there's not much difference in the daily necessities i need to hold - just the usual tissues, lipstick, handphone, small wallet and card/key holder and both did the trick. I also liked that for my height i was sometimes able to carry the small flap crossbody which is a very cool look imo haha the medium was too short and i didnt like carrying it shoulder all the time. Finally, i do think a small looks a lot cuter than a medium but thats just me!


----------



## beemeowmeow

Keep small! I sold my M/L for a small and I love it to bits


----------



## Sunshine mama

Small! It's definitely cuter.  But it also depends on what you need to carry in the bag.


----------



## sammix3

I think it depends how you are wearing it.  If you are wearing it single strap, the small might look cuter.  I haven't tried it in person so just from what I've seen online.  I am 5' and I have a ML, which I can wear double strap and single strap and it fits more.


----------



## sammix3

Modeling pics please!  And can you post comparison pics of both bags?


----------



## DB8

I would keep the medium (it holds more but isn't ginormous), sell the small and one day purchase a mini rectangle (which is a similar capacity to the small, but a true cross body, and a fun pop of color if you get something a bit more vibrant)


----------



## tinyturtle

scarlet555 said:


> Medium fits more and i prefer the longer strap on it.


I didn't know the strap was longer on the medium.  Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## tinyturtle

sammix3 said:


> Modeling pics please!  And can you post comparison pics of both bags?


Too shy


----------



## sierrapi

sammix3 said:


> I think it depends how you are wearing it.  If you are wearing it single strap, the small might look cuter.  I haven't tried it in person so just from what I've seen online.  I am 5' and I have a ML, which I can wear double strap and single strap and it fits more.


Hi, thanks for this insight! Do you mean that if held single strap the small might look cuter because of where it will hang at my side, or because of the size of the bag? Thanks!


----------



## sammix3

sierrapi said:


> Hi, thanks for this insight! Do you mean that if held single strap the small might look cuter because of where it will hang at my side, or because of the size of the bag? Thanks!


The size since it’ll be more proportionate to your petite frame.  I wear mine both ways and I find the ML really versatile


----------



## aslihanapple

I vote for small- I have the classic in size small and I love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tinyturtle said:


> Too shy


You are too cute!!


----------



## Marlee

My very first Chanel was a small Classic Flap and I would vote to keep this one. I think it is a lovely size for various occasions, whereas the medium is too big sometimes. Also, I think it looks better, the proportions are perfect. Lastly it is much harder to find, so if you would ever want to buy another it will be much harder than buying a medium. Good luck!


----------



## dbcelly

Is the strap for the small actually shorter than medium?  I find the strap on the medium pretty short already... both for cross body and double strapped. 

@tinyturtle: since you have both on hand, can you comment? Thanks !


----------



## Mila.K

You say, you prefer the small one. So keep this one for sure!


----------



## graciemae

I just got the small classic flap after selling my medium.  i really love the size of the small!!


----------



## Sylly

Are you in the U.S.? The small size classic flap is much harder to find in the states. I have both and love both sizes. If you are leaning towards the small, you should keep that one.


----------



## tinyturtle

Sylly said:


> Are you in the U.S.? The small size classic flap is much harder to find in the states. I have both and love both sizes. If you are leaning towards the small, you should keep that one.


I know what you mean!  I actually found the small in Europe.


----------



## cuppycake114

Is your medium with burgundy leather for interior? I am searching for one as I was told it's seasonal. Is that correct?


----------



## minababe

the medium has a Shorter strap than the small, is that right?
I was surprised how short it actually was on me, when i tried one. around 46 cm / 19 Inches ? is that normal? are there differences?


----------



## carrie8i8

Since you’re concerned about longevity of using it, I would definitely get the m/l.  It fits more and is the classic size.  I’m 5’4 also and love the m/l.  Later if you can get a mini, that would be a nice crossbody option.


----------



## carrie8i8

carrie8i8 said:


> Since you’re concerned about longevity of using it, I would definitely get the m/l.  It fits more and is the classic size.  I’m 5’4 also and love the m/l.  Later if you can get a mini, that would be a nice crossbody option.


Never mind I see you have a mini!  Get a m/l!  The small is so close in size to the mini.


----------



## Pursenal

Hi everyone having trouble deciding on which size flap the M/L or small flap in beige? I already own the M/L in black but still could use extra opinions please


----------



## Laurie C

Pursenal said:


> Hi everyone having trouble deciding on which size flap the M/L or small flap in beige? I already own the M/L in black but still could use extra opinions please


I just told my SA today to be on the lookout for a classic Beige Small Flap with GHW. So my opinion- Small but I guess I am biased


----------



## Pursenal

Laurie C said:


> I just told my SA today to be on the lookout for a classic Beige Small Flap with GHW. So my opinion- Small but I guess I am biased


Nope not at all I think it’s a very popular size either way 
The beige is beautiful


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

I think it depends on your size. I have mostly mediums but I recently purchased a small and love it. I say go small to have variety, they’re also more difficult to find.


----------



## OCMomof3

I love my small flap!


----------



## nashpoo

Honestly it depends on which size looks better on you haha. I love the small but I feel like the ml looks better on me


----------



## ladybug333

Totally depends on what you prefer. I wouldn’t just get a small for variety since the small and medium are so similar anyways, and I find that the medium is perfect for day or night. All of my Chanel bags are in the M/L size because that’s the size I prefer most.  It doesn’t feel redundant to me that they’re all the same size since they are all different bags.


----------



## honeybunch

It all depends on your size and frame. If you’re petite the small is a great choice but personally I would always go with the bigger bag.


----------



## Klaneckya

Beige looks great.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

For your size I like small better so I think you made the right choice! 

Just don’t forget beige will show color transfer so with denim/dark colors so always wear it double strapped so it’s not rubbing jeans unless you’ve done the white cloth test and your jeans are fine (this happened to me and I was so upset). You probably already know but just in case : ) 
Congrats on the bag!


----------



## Pursenal

KN89 said:


> View attachment 4616826
> View attachment 4616825
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it depends on your height, build, and what you carry. I felt the m/l was too big for my stature and I don't carry much. I purchased a small in beige.
> 
> These pics : beige m/l and red small for size reference


I love them both but yea I prefer the smaller size on you for sure


----------



## Pursenal

KN89 said:


> View attachment 4616826
> View attachment 4616825
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it depends on your height, build, and what you carry. I felt the m/l was too big for my stature and I don't carry much. I purchased a small in beige.
> 
> These pics : beige m/l and red small for size reference


Are you trying on the Claire beige?


----------



## julia.pa

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> For your size I like small better so I think you made the right choice!
> 
> Just don’t forget beige will show color transfer so with denim/dark colors so always wear it double strapped so it’s not rubbing jeans unless you’ve done the white cloth test and your jeans are fine (this happened to me and I was so upset). You probably already know but just in case : )
> Congrats on the bag!



By "white cloth test" do you mean you rubbed the white cloth you get with your Chanel bag against your clothes? I've never thought of that but it seems like such a good idea haha


----------



## nashpoo

Pursenal said:


> Are you trying on the Claire beige?


looks like this season's light beige


----------



## KN89

It's this seasons beige


----------



## annanna02

KN89 said:


> View attachment 4616826
> View attachment 4616825
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it depends on your height, build, and what you carry. I felt the m/l was too big for my stature and I don't carry much. I purchased a small in beige.
> 
> These pics : beige m/l and red small for size reference


Both look gorgeous, like the small on you especially!


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

julia.pa said:


> By "white cloth test" do you mean you rubbed the white cloth you get with your Chanel bag against your clothes? I've never thought of that but it seems like such a good idea haha


Yes! That’s what it’s for or at least this is what I was told lol.


----------



## julia.pa

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Yes! That’s what it’s for or at least this is what I was told lol.



I thought it was for buffing out scratches or marks on the bag..  
Whatever it is actually designed for, testing it on your clothes is genius and I'll definitely use that trick in the future so thank you


----------



## Tahoe10

I am planning on purchasing a vintage lambskin classic flap for my 40th birthday. I can’t decide between the small or medium classic flap. I am worried that the small flap is too dressy for jeans/t-shirt outfits (the medium  seems like it can go with casual and dressy attire). On the other hand I am worried that the medium flap is heavier than the small flap. I know lambskin is a much lighter material than caviar, but I know I won’t wear the bag if it’s too heavy. Any input on these concerns? I want a Chanel flap that can go with both dressy and casual outfits and that won’t break my shoulder!!!! Thank you


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Tahoe10 said:


> I am planning on purchasing a vintage lambskin classic flap for my 40th birthday. I can’t decide between the small or medium classic flap. I am worried that the small flap is too dressy for jeans/t-shirt outfits (the medium  seems like it can go with casual and dressy attire). On the other hand I am worried that the medium flap is heavier than the small flap. I know lambskin is a much lighter material than caviar, but I know I won’t wear the bag if it’s too heavy. Any input on these concerns? I want a Chanel flap that can go with both dressy and casual outfits and that won’t break my shoulder!!!! Thank you


The size difference isn’t that big and probably won’t change the weight noticeably. Try them both on and see which one you’re more drawn towards.


----------



## Tahoe10

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> The size difference isn’t that big and probably won’t change the weight noticeably. Try them both on and see which one you’re more drawn towards.



Thank you for the advice! I might do that this weekend.


----------



## nashpoo

KN89 said:


> It's this seasons beige


Do you have any pictures of your small beige? I'm thinking of ordering one but want to see more pictures haha


----------



## Tahoe10

I just pulled the trigger and purchased my very first Chanel flap bag! This is a huge deal for me...it is my 40th birthday present for myself. I tried on the small and medium flap and went with the small. It is a vintage in excellent condition. I am 5’4” and 110 lbs so the small looked better for my frame. We have a boutique here that sells vintage designer bags, so I was able to see the bag and verify that it is in excellent condition. I pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## OCMomof3

Congrats!  I have a vintage small classic in lambskin with the 24 carat hardware.  It is in amazing condition and I absolutely love it!  Great size too!

Edited: This was supposed to be directed to Tahoe10!


----------



## papuqe_gucci

Tahoe10 said:


> I just pulled the trigger and purchased my very first Chanel flap bag! This is a huge deal for me...it is my 40th birthday present for myself. I tried on the small and medium flap and went with the small. It is a vintage in excellent condition. I am 5’4” and 110 lbs so the small looked better for my frame. We have a boutique here that sells vintage designer bags, so I was able to see the bag and verify that it is in excellent condition. I pick it up tomorrow.



Congrats! I also treated myself to my first ever Chanel Flap for my birthday this month. I'm so obsessed with it, I just keep cuddling it when I'm home alone lol. The lambskin feels so soft and beautiful. The weather hasn't been great here so I haven't worn it outside yet. I'm just worried I'm gonna ruin it seeing as I don't baby my bags.


----------



## Tahoe10

Congrats to you too! I just picked mine up today and I’ll probably be doing the same thing with it )) I have to do some research about bringing it out in the snow/rain...our weather is pretty awful right now too. 




papuqe_gucci said:


> Congrats! I also treated myself to my first ever Chanel Flap for my birthday this month. I'm so obsessed with it, I just keep cuddling it when I'm home alone lol. The lambskin feels so soft and beautiful. The weather hasn't been great here so I haven't worn it outside yet. I'm just worried I'm gonna ruin it seeing as I don't baby my bags.


----------



## CCminlvoer

Hi Sylly - I have not tried on a small CF before but had a ML which I sold for a jumbo single flap. How do the small and ML bag straps compare in terms of length/drop? I saw some photos and the small drop did seem to be a little lower - not sure if it’s just an illusion as the bag is smaller. Grateful for any advice. 


Sylly said:


> Are you in the U.S.? The small size classic flap is much harder to find in the states. I have both and love both sizes. If you are leaning towards the small, you should keep that one.


----------



## aleung427

CCminlvoer said:


> Hi Sylly - I have not tried on a small CF before but had a ML which I sold for a jumbo single flap. How do the small and ML bag straps compare in terms of length/drop? I saw some photos and the small drop did seem to be a little lower - not sure if it’s just an illusion as the bag is smaller. Grateful for any advice.



I feel like it’s more of an illusion probably. The drop length to me for both sizes are the same. You can see where the bags hits on my sweater. 

Left: Small
Right: M/L


----------



## CCminlvoer

aleung427 said:


> I feel like it’s more of an illusion probably. The drop length to me for both sizes are the same. You can see where the bags hits on my sweater.
> 
> Left: Small
> Right: M/L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4650537


Hi A, thanks so much for info and photos! Best wishes for abundance (Chanels included!) in the lunar new year.


----------



## globsey

aleung427 said:


> I feel like it’s more of an illusion probably. The drop length to me for both sizes are the same. You can see where the bags hits on my sweater.
> Left: Small
> Right: M/L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4650537


I think it's because the small has shorter height than the medium, so it looks like the small has slightly longer chain than the medium, but actually both look like have the same length measured from the top of the strap to the bottom of the bag.


----------



## vivy_tran

Hello ladies! I’m planning to purchase my first lambskin bag this spring in Europe, but I’m stuck deciding which size to get! 

I already have:
1. Black medium classic flap in caviar with GHW
2. Beige clair classic flap jumbo in caviar with GHW

I just want my first lambskin to be in black with GHW, but not sure which size I should go for.. small or medium. 

For the medium size, I truly feel like the lambskin in this size is the ultimate classic Chanel bag, but I already have a black medium in caviar with gold and it’ll be two of the same thing.. too identical? 

For the small size, I’m afraid it can’t fit as much as the medium and I already feel that the medium doesn’t fit much already... down side for small is that it’s smaller/can’t fit much. But it’ll be less identical to what I currently have.

Lastly, I only want lambskin in medium or smaller sizes. Thanks in advance!


----------



## amandacasey

Sounds like you should get a small since you don’t have one and imo not really any point owning both black caviar and lambskin ml with ghw- maybe add something different to your collection, and lambskin with gold would be nice in the small size


----------



## honeybunch

As you already have a classic medium, why don’t you go for something a bit different like the Trendy CC?


----------



## nashpoo

Hmm I love the small size but it sounds like you don't really like it ?? What about a black square lamb mini ? Totally different look! I wouldn't get a medium since it gives off the same look as your black caviar flap.


----------



## vivy_tran

nashpoo said:


> Hmm I love the small size but it sounds like you don't really like it ?? What about a black square lamb mini ? Totally different look! I wouldn't get a medium since it gives off the same look as your black caviar flap.


I like the small size, but it’s just that I only have full size wallets. My wallet already take up most of the space in my medium... I’m definitely open to the square mini. It’s also on my wishlist.


----------



## vivy_tran

honeybunch said:


> As you already have a classic medium, why don’t you go for something a bit different like the Trendy CC?


I’m open to the trendy! It’s also on my wishlist, but I feel like the classic flaps go up in price every year, I just feel like I should get them before their prices go up even higher.


----------



## nashpoo

vivy_tran said:


> I like the small size, but it’s just that I only have a full size wallets. My wallet already take up most of the space in my medium... I’m definitely open to the square mini. It’s also on my wishlist.


Ahhh I see!! I think a square mini would be a nice addition. Size down to a card holder ! Haha


----------



## vivy_tran

amandacasey said:


> Sounds like you should get a small since you don’t have one and imo not really any point owning both black caviar and lambskin ml with ghw- maybe add something different to your collection, and lambskin with gold would be nice in the small size


Thank you! I’m leaning towards the small! Yes, I do think the small size look super cute. I just need to swap out my full sized wallet for a smaller one and learn to bring just the essentials.


----------



## amandacasey

vivy_tran said:


> Thank you! I’m leaning towards the small! Yes, I do think the small size look super cute. I just need to swap out my full sized wallet for a smaller one and learn to bring just the essentials.


Time for some slg!!! Card holder or small wallet, I have the small boy love it


----------



## honeybunch

vivy_tran said:


> I’m open to the trendy! It’s also on my wishlist, but I feel like the classic flaps go up in price every year, I just feel like I should get them before their prices go up even higher.



I know what you mean. I was the same. I couldn’t decide between the two and I got the Trendy as they didn’t have any classics in stock right before the price increase. I ended up returning it and buying a classic instead, but about a week later I couldn’t resist and repurchased the Trendy!


----------



## vivy_tran

honeybunch said:


> I know what you mean. I was the same. I couldn’t decide between the two and I got the Trendy as they didn’t have any classics in stock right before the price increase. I ended up returning it and buying a classic instead, but about a week later I couldn’t resist and repurchased the Trendy!


I can see why you ended up getting the trendy! It has so many compartments and the option to carry it by the handle. So many beautiful styles to choose from. I wish I could have them all haha


----------



## nashpoo

I'm waiting for the white medium and white small to come in, but I'm a little torn between the two sizes.. Here's my small so black and the medium white on. What size do you think looks better on?

Don't know if the medium looks too wide?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

I think they both look great — don’t think you can go wrong with either size, depends on how much you carry and what you intend to use the bag for.


----------



## TeeCee77

I vote small!


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

the white in the larger size Is effortlessly cool, like a wear it every day kind of bag.  I can’t visualize the white in small, but the medium size fits you nicely.  Since you already have a small, it might be good to have a larger bag too. You really can’t go wrong with either.  Buy the one that you feel most smitten with.


----------



## Olgita

I don’t know if it is the outfit, but white just looks stunning. The sheen it gives off it looks divine. Back to the question, I think medium is better


----------



## lvchanellvr

My vote is the small


----------



## nashpoo

Lalaloopsy12345 said:


> the white in the larger size Is effortlessly cool, like a wear it every day kind of bag.  I can’t visualize the white in small, but the medium size fits you nicely.  Since you already have a small, it might be good to have a larger bag too. You really can’t go wrong with either.  Buy the one that you feel most smitten with.


Here's a picture of a small white from a few seasons ago.. If that helps!


----------



## nashpoo

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I think they both look great — don’t think you can go wrong with either size, depends on how much you carry and what you intend to use the bag for.


I honestly only carry a card holder keys and lip gloss. So my things fit in both bags! Just gong off of what looks better on me haha


----------



## SpicyTuna13

If this is going to be your last bag, then I would choose medium white for a variety in your collection.

If this is not going to be your last bag, I would choose a small white.....saving the medium for a black bag as it’s larger size makes it easier to hide damage, etc.

Hope this makes sense.

Good luck!


----------



## bh4me

Small looks better on you. Looks more proportioned to your build.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Olgita said:


> I don’t know if it is the outfit, but white just looks stunning. The sheen it gives off it looks divine. Back to the question, I think medium is better


Agreed! White on you is divine.


----------



## Incalifornia7

nashpoo said:


> I'm waiting for the white medium and white small to come in, but I'm a little torn between the two sizes.. Here's my small so black and the medium white on. What size do you think looks better on?
> 
> Don't know if the medium looks too wide?


Small


----------



## Fwalker

The chain drop on the small looks amazing on you. I vote small


----------



## Incalifornia7

Also, I lost few bags to color transfer. I would go with darker color. I also prefer smaller bags.


----------



## saraudarau

Small!


----------



## Littlemisskitten

Both stunning but the small looks better on you in my opinion.


----------



## annarizza

I'm 5ft and 105 lbs and would like to know your opinion if I should pick small or medium size Chanel classic flap bag? 

Thanks. Your response would be a great help.


----------



## Saaski

I'm 5'7" so I can't offer you size advice from personal experience, but I think both bags would look fine in your frame. The m/L would fit more, if that's a concern for you. But if you're a lighter packer and would like to spend less, the small is a great option. I think some people think of the medium as a more "classic" size but the small is such a cute little bag and I feel it's underrated.

That all being said, do you have the option of trying them on at the boutique? That's the best way to decide! Take some pictures too, and see how you feel looking back at them  (or share them here!)


----------



## XCCX

Both would work for you! The difference between them (the way they look on) is not huge in my opinion. I’m 5”4 and prefer the medium regardless..


----------



## nashpoo

Small!!!!!


----------



## Kimmytherat

I'm petite. I recently got a small and feel like it looks about the same as my medium.

If you want a cuter bag that frames your body better, then get a small. I prefer the medium due to the space.


----------



## 1lovechanel

I suggest you pick medium for a long run, because medium would fit more.
Maybe you could consider buying another one later in the size mini then you can have 2 big different sizes.  Please update us what you got a the end.


----------



## heytheredelilah

Both would look fine on you.  I’m 5ft, 110 lbs and have a classic m/l.  I’ve never tried a small classic flap so I can’t speak for that but I have a mini, woc, etc. and I think they look fine on me also.  I like my m/l classic flap better in terms of aesthetics, but it does not get a lot of use since it is dressier.  My smaller bags are my casual bags and gets more use. You can’t go wrong either way.  Is there a way you can try them on in person?  Are you planning on having one Chanel bag?  You can also think about getting a classic m/l flap and a mini.


----------



## laydee415

I am 4'10 and I got a small because it fits my frame better and also because it was rare to get one in the states before untill recently there was more available. I didn't want to miss the chance of getting one here than waiting for my next trip to europe.


----------



## Cool Gal

laydee415 said:


> I am 4'10 and I got a small because it fits my frame better and also because it was rare to get one in the states before untill recently there was more available. I didn't want to miss the chance of getting one here than waiting for my next trip to europe.


@laydee415 Yes, I agreed with you that it's rare to get small size in the States.


----------



## OCMomof3

I'm partial to the small. My other bags are a 227 reissue and the 19 bag, so I have larger flaps if I need to carry more. The small is a wonderful cross body size. I had my chain lengthened to create this option (I don't plan to sell). I'm 5'4" petite frame for reference.


----------



## PurseNuubie

I’m 5’2” and I recently got the small and it is the perfect size for me! Also, I dont carry that much stuff, which is why I chose the small one.


----------



## sydsunshine

Not so much the size of the person, to me it depends on how much stuff you carry and whether you will be driving. I suggest getting multiple chanel bags of different sizes 

The medium doesn't suit my needs when I intend to travel to the city without driving there. I would need a water bottle, compact and sunnies. That's a no go, so i'll use a Jumbo.

Medium would be just the right size for a dinner out where we drive to the restaurant. I generally use my medium at night (i.e. no sunnies, no water). Again, really depends on your needs.


----------



## sydsunshine

My ideal chanel minimalistic collection would be 3 bags:

1) Mini crossbody (cheaper than a small)
2) Medium shoulder bag
3) Jumbo shoulder bag (single flap)

So i would suggest you getting a medium and a mini. Because the capacity difference between small and mini is almost  the same, you wouldn't want to double up, unless you have the budget for it.


----------



## WineAndCoco

I'm 5'0, 95 lbs and I think the M/L is perfect. It is the most classic size of the classic flaps imo, and I think it retains its value the most on the second-hand market (if you ever plan on selling it). I also actually really appreciate the shorter drop length compared to the other sizes as it makes it a perfect crossbody on me. The top hits *just* above my hip bone, and I do prefer keeping this bag closer to my body in general. It also does hold more than the small - not significantly so, but enough to be noticeable.


----------



## Chic-Chick

annarizza said:


> I'm 5ft and 105 lbs and would like to know your opinion if I should pick small or medium size Chanel classic flap bag?
> 
> Thanks. Your response would be a great help.


Please let me know which size you end up getting, since I am debating between the two sizes as well. I am also 5 t tall 115 lbs - I am leaning more towards the small since I have 4 ML and only 1 small, but not 100% sold.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I would definitely pick the medium. I’ve looked at both the small and medium in store today. The small is very small, and the medium is slightly bigger but still a very good size.

If you like the small, then I recommend the mini chanel flap since it is a lot cheaper. Plus it fits almost about the same as the small, not a huge difference in capacity but huge difference in price.


----------



## revitalise

I have the medium flap. I like the slightly larger look and sizing on my 5' 4 (around 161 cm) frame. Also I ended up getting a mini flap and though the mini and small were too similar in what they fit.

I think if you plan to add a mini flap to your collection in the future, consider the small and mini will fit similar things. Check youtube reviews.


----------



## roshe

Medium to fit more items then get a rectangular mini next time. It fits the same as the small.


----------



## cloee

I’m 5’1” and got the m/l but find it a bit wide for my frame, so I was contemplating to get a small cf until the recent price increase.


----------



## KN89

Small is better for my frame and I’m 4’11”.

beige is m/l
Coral is small


----------



## onlyk

average women in US is like 5'4 M/L will have better resale value larger demand than Small. if go for small rather go for rectangular mini which can be worn as a crossbody


----------



## Sundaymacaron

Definitely small as it would look more proportion to your body. It can also easily transition from day to night. Medium would look wider against your body IMO, but might work if you’re going for a casual vibe. Goodluck on your decision!


----------



## MissyHimeko

Definitely small. I’m also 5ft, 86 pounds. I tried on the small white flap with silver hardware yesterday as well as a medium pink one, small looks just right for my size while medium looks too big on me; feels like the bag is wearing me instead for the latter. Just note that small only can fit the long chanel wallet and my phone, nothing else. Definitely have to use a compact wallet with this bag. I’m dropping by chanel again to pick up a pair of boots later, if I change will try to take a pic with small but In the meantime you can see how big medium boy is on me already and make your comparison.


----------



## baiken915

Small! I'm 5'1 and 125lbs. I was able to try on both the small and the medium. I bought the small as it is the perfect size for my frame. When I try on the medium, I look like a kid stealing off a purse of my mom (even when I'm in my mid-30s LOL!)

Another thing is the medium looks "busier" since the size of the diamonds is the same in both the small and medium, meaning there are more diamonds on the bag for medium. Not sure if you understand what I'm trying to say here... But if find a side by side photo of small vs medium you'll see what I meant. My personal style is minimalist so bags with busy design tend not to look good on me. This may be something for you to consider.

In terms of the capacity to hold items inside, of course small is going to be smaller than the medium, but it fits all the essentials (wallet/card case, phone, lipstick, keys, mirror etc.).


----------



## mform

Wondermuffin said:


> My ideal chanel minimalistic collection would be 3 bags:
> 
> 1) Mini crossbody (cheaper than a small)
> 2) Medium shoulder bag
> 3) Jumbo shoulder bag (single flap)
> 
> So i would suggest you getting a medium and a mini. Because the capacity difference between small and mini is almost  the same, you wouldn't want to double up, unless you have the budget for it.


I feel the same as you! Just wondering though, given a choice to pick one only would you go with the mini rec or square? I thought I wanted a rec since it would fit more but when I tried on the square I felt it was worth adding as it has a more different look to the medium.


----------



## am1ly

mform said:


> I feel the same as you! Just wondering though, given a choice to pick one only would you go with the mini rec or square? I thought I wanted a rec since it would fit more but when I tried on the square I felt it was worth adding as it has a more different look to the medium.


I'd pick a rec. You can use it from day to night, more versatile imo.
The square is cute but looks weird as a night bag. Only crossbody wear, you cannot hold it as a clutch.


----------



## mform

am1ly said:


> I'd pick a rec. You can use it from day to night, more versatile imo.
> The square is cute but looks weird as a night bag. Only crossbody wear, you cannot hold it as a clutch.


Good point... I did consider the mini reissue for more ways of wearing the bag initially. But I don't mind it anw as I prefer crossbody  I tried the quilted square and didn't like how it looked on me but the chevron square was perfect! Haven't had any luck with mini rectangles at all. There is always no stock and never in the colour I want


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I am 5’2” size 0. The med/L is very small in my opinion. I agree that if you want something smaller, go with a mini. The capacity of the med/L is the smallest I can use. I can pare down to a mini if absolutely necessary for a special occasion.
The med/L holds my phone, keys, compact wallet or card holder, mirror,  and small pouch. My phone would normally be in the front pocket.


----------



## sydsunshine

mform said:


> I feel the same as you! Just wondering though, given a choice to pick one only would you go with the mini rec or square? I thought I wanted a rec since it would fit more but when I tried on the square I felt it was worth adding as it has a more different look to the medium.


I do have 2 vintage mini squares in lambskin. I do love them because of the price I paid and the gold hardware.

If I had to pick, I would go for the rectangular mini in lambskin from the boutique as you can fit more stuff. The modern square mini is smaller than the vintage mini, so in terms of capacity it’s limited.

So for me it’s 1) mini (rectangular or vintage square) 2) M/L in caviar 3) jumbo SF in caviar.


----------



## PassionChanel

Is the strap length shorter on the small classic flap vs the medium/ large one?


----------



## fdc

OCMomof3 said:


> I'm partial to the small. My other bags are a 227 reissue and the 19 bag, so I have larger flaps if I need to carry more. The small is a wonderful cross body size. I had my chain lengthened to create this option (I don't plan to sell). I'm 5'4" petite frame for reference.


May I know where did you make the chain lengthened please? =)


----------



## honey52

Hi everyone,
I've been wanting a classic flap for the longest, and had ruled out the mini because I wanted a caviar leather bag. Last year when I made this decision, I decided I wanted to go with the small, because at prices like 5800 and 6500, I didn't want to pay the extra 700 for not even an inch in each direction. Now the prices are even more but the small did increase more than the medium - still a huge difference but not $100 less so.

My question would be, knowing the following about me, which size would you go for? (and why?)

5'4 height
size 2
this would be a consciously decided on weekend bag aka shopping during the day and food outings/often carrying only keys, card case, phone, and sanitizer (no make up no sunglasses)


-does the medium have a longer drop and if so, is it easier to tuck under the arm as a double strap?
-is the medium so much more popular than the small?
-is liking the more rectangular body of the worth the cost of the medium?
-is small best investment for someone who doesn't need to carry much but still wants caviar?
-if i only ever get one flap should it be the classic most of the classic (medium)?
-is the small too small for my frame?
-is small just fine for a person my height and size, and put the other $600 to something else - and I mean anything else, like the rolex i want or even into an etf LOL?


----------



## sydsunshine

Both are great options, but I promise you, there’s no way you would buy just “one Chanel flap”. Chanel addiction is a slippery downhill slope.  

Small caviar flap is very difficult to get more so than the medium flap. If you see heyyyjune on YouTube, she prefers the small and she’s about the same frame as you.

Personally I feel the extra $700 for a size up is worth it. It’s not so much about the size but how much you need to put in the bag.

There’s a reason why the medium/large is the most popular size. It fits more than the small/mini. I don’t think $700 saved will make much of a difference to your Rolex budget. Many people either choose to have a mini or small, since the capacity is the same.

Personally, my first Chanel was a series 26 medium/large caviar ghw. It’s a staple and I have no regrets buying that size. It’s proportionate to most body frames as well. Good luck in your choice! Go try it out in store.


----------



## NYCchihuahua

I am 5”1, very petite frame in general. I love the small on me. Medium isn’t TOO big but the small flatters me more. I also only carry a few things in my bag and never have had an issue where they don’t fit. (I actually have the same exact bag you may get! Never wish I sized up.) I just got my first mini actually and that’s a great size for more petite frames and if you don’t carry much. (They don’t use caviar anymore though :/)

Also, wondermuffin isn’t joking. Once you buy one Chanel bag you buy 5. Don’t say you weren’t warned. I got a WOC as my first Chanel, few months later boy bag.... few months later boy bag and a classic flap. All in the same year (2018 lawl)


----------



## Taiwo92

I was a size 2 pre pandemic hehe and my M/L still looked good. I’m 5’5 though.

I personally think the medium is the ultra classic bag and these days I plan my purses for the next 5 years.

At the end of the day, get what you love ;D


----------



## kairuna

I think if you like the more rectangular shape, you should go for the medium! Personally I like the small flap better but I prefer the more squarish shape, I don’t like carrying a lot, and I’m 5ft so it looks a little more flattering on me than the medium.

I’m sure both would look nice on you, and if you really want to just get one classic flap, I think the medium is more classic and more versatile, and looks slightly better with the chain doubled up compared to the small. At the end of the day, get the one that really makes you happy. If you decide you like the look of the medium better, then it’s worth choosing over the small. Despite the price difference, it’s not really a savings if you’re compromising. Don’t settle for anything less than your perfect combination or you’ll still be thinking about it down the line! 

Also, everyone is right about the “just one.” I bought my first bag in 2019 thinking it’ll satisfy my dream of owning a chanel, but now I want 5


----------



## mmmariexg

I had a similar thought process to you before I purchased my first Chanel! I went from wanting a mini (couldn't get past the lambskin too) to the small CF to thinking "I really want a classic piece" which led me to purchasing a M/L classic flap at the beginning of the year before the price increase! 

I carry my Chanel card holder, LV key cles, a mini O case that is serving as a catch all for my small items (lens wipes, travel size perfume, compact mirror, and eye drops), and my iPhone 12 Pro. So I'm sure the items you are planning to carry will fit inside! I just ordered a Zoomoni organizer so we'll see how everything fits with it.

I believe the medium has a shorter chain drop than the small. I am 4'11 and personally don't like the look for the double strap on me but the chain drop is perfect for me! I definitely don't feel like the size is overwhelming for my size.


----------



## honey52

Thanks for your replies! I really do love the shape of the medium even though I don’t need the extra space. I just haven’t decided for myself if the extra $600 is worth that extra space.

lol it reminds me of like buying a house that has extra tall ceilings. Love em. But lol they don’t actually count as extra square footage


----------



## ChloeRD

I’m 5’4” the red and beige are small and the black is the medium size. I’m also a light packer and plan to get the small, but just wanted to see what the medium looked like. I’m currently on the waitlist to get the small in black with lambskin and GHW.  Hope this helps!


----------



## redmermaidsoul75

Hi @honey52, hi everyone!
Tbh, I love the medium size CF, however, I have been watching videos on YouTube of those who had purchased the small size. I think it is so chic and pretty and cute as well. 
I gather after what you have written regarding what you would fill it up with, the small will be sufficient enough. Consuming what you really need is more...especially in our times.
The ‘look’ of the small is just right for petite women or men and small framed people. 
I would get the small but I think deep down you know what you really need and want! 
All the best and do come back and show us a photo of you with it, be it small or medium CF .


----------



## bkee

I am 5’4” and small is more proportionate on me. It looks cuter in my opinion, and I feel since it is smaller, it transitions very nicely as an evening bag.


----------



## sydsunshine

ChloeRD said:


> View attachment 4963983
> View attachment 4963984
> View attachment 4963986
> 
> I’m 5’4” the red and beige are small and the black is the medium size. I’m also a light packer and plan to get the small, but just wanted to see what the medium looked like. I’m currently on the waitlist to get the small in black with lambskin and GHW.  Hope this helps!


Gosh goodness me. The red looks so darn good on you! I hope you bought them all. Haha honestly I can only tell the difference with M and S when you put it side by side. Is the red lambskin?


----------



## ChloeRD

Wondermuffin said:


> Gosh goodness me. The red looks so darn good on you! I hope you bought them all. Haha honestly I can only tell the difference with M and S when you put it side by side. Is the red lambskin?


Aww, thank you! I wish I could have bought them! Hah. They are all SHW. Both the black and red are lambskin and the beige is caviar leather. Keep us posted with which purse you end up getting.


----------



## Lotus718

Dilemma & seeking advice: 

I’ve been on the hunt for a SMALL black caviar CF with ghw but couldn’t find one, so purchased the black M/L caviar cf with ghw pre-price increase instead. 

Today I was offered the elusive SMALL.  Should I keep the M/L anyway since I purchased at the old price (and would use it for different reasons) or return it since the bags are similar? I know both are hard to find (especially now). I’m short stature.


----------



## redmermaidsoul75

Lotus718 said:


> Dilemma & seeking advice:
> 
> I’ve been on the hunt for a SMALL black caviar CF with ghw but couldn’t find one, so purchased the black M/L caviar cf with ghw pre-price increase instead.
> 
> Today I was offered the elusive SMALL.  Should I keep the M/L anyway since I purchased at the old price (and would use it for different reasons) or return it since the bags are similar? I know both are hard to find (especially now). I’m short stature.


Hi there! 
Congratulations to you for your Medium Classic Flap bag. So cool that you had it before the price increase.
Only you can know what you really need. What do you carry in the Medium size? Are you satisfied with the size and does it carry all that you need? If you do exchange it for the Small size are you willing to downsize and carry a little less? 
IMO the Medium and the Small are equally beautiful on ‘petite’ size women. The difference is really minimal. 
All the best and no matter Medium or Small the Classic Flap is truly a chic, classy and versatile bag.


----------



## str8_dyme

I think it really depends on what you use the bag for. I chose a Small, because to me the shape was more pleasing to the eye. Also I like to go for lunch and dinners and I like to put my purse on the table, so I feel the smaller the better to put on table. And I also find the smaller size is cuter to wear with a dress for cocktails and little parties. That was my was of choosing. Both size I good though, cant go wrong with either.


----------



## jojoba25

Hello there i have a question to the small / medium flap owner; is the small / medium differs in chain length? Some source said that the medium are longer, but i've also heard that the small are actually longer and how long is it single drop? i am quiet tall and thinking to get the one with the longer chain to use it as a crossbody (bum bag look) 

Thanks


----------



## Panlove

jojoba25 said:


> Hello there i have a question to the small / medium flap owner; is the small / medium differs in chain length? Some source said that the medium are longer, but i've also heard that the small are actually longer and how long is it single drop? i am quiet tall and thinking to get the one with the longer chain to use it as a crossbody (bum bag look)
> 
> Thanks


I have a medium classic flap that I can wear crossbody but I don’t usually do so as it sits higher than I prefer.  I just tried on the small classic flap last week and I felt the strap was way too short to wear crossbody.  It hit much higher than the medium.  I’m very short, barely 5’1.  Best bet is to try on if you can.


----------



## Zixi1000

jojoba25 said:


> Hello there i have a question to the small / medium flap owner; is the small / medium differs in chain length? Some source said that the medium are longer, but i've also heard that the small are actually longer and how long is it single drop? i am quiet tall and thinking to get the one with the longer chain to use it as a crossbody (bum bag look)
> 
> Thanks



Small has shorter chain than medium. However, mini has longer chain and can be worn crossbody comfortably.

If you are tall then neither small nor medium can be worn comfortably crossbody - I am 5’7” (170cm) and I can’t really crossbody a medium (the bag sits on my rib cage)


----------



## aleung427

jojoba25 said:


> Hello there i have a question to the small / medium flap owner; is the small / medium differs in chain length? Some source said that the medium are longer, but i've also heard that the small are actually longer and how long is it single drop? i am quiet tall and thinking to get the one with the longer chain to use it as a crossbody (bum bag look)
> 
> Thanks



I won’t say the small has a longer strap. I feel like they both have the same strap length when I tried both on. The M/L is slightly taller since it is bigger, which will make the chain length appear shorter.

I am quite petite and have a thin frame so the bag actually works crossbody for me. If you want that bum bag look, I think the small will be a good option. At the end, definitely have to take into consideration height and body frame. Hopefully you’ll get to try it out in store to see which works best for you ❤️


----------



## Namwan-

aleung427 said:


> I won’t say the small has a longer strap. I feel like they both have the same strap length when I tried both on. The M/L is slightly taller since it is bigger, which will make the chain length appear shorter.
> 
> I am quite petite and have a thin frame so the bag actually works crossbody for me. If you want that bum bag look, I think the small will be a good option. At the end, definitely have to take into consideration height and body frame. Hopefully you’ll get to try it out in store to see which works best for you ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044821



How tall are you, and what size is the bag?


----------



## Gabel

jojoba25 said:


> Hello there i have a question to the small / medium flap owner; is the small / medium differs in chain length? Some source said that the medium are longer, but i've also heard that the small are actually longer and how long is it single drop? i am quiet tall and thinking to get the one with the longer chain to use it as a crossbody (bum bag look)
> 
> Thanks


Hi! I have both - small and medium. I’m 5‘7 and crossbody isn’t my fav look for this bag  - unfortunately. So I tend to wear it like shown in the pic with the red one/short strap.


----------



## TheBagLady20

...


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

I ❤️ Small. Medium is too wide for my liking.


----------



## Classy_Sam

Can anyone tell me what the most recent series for the classic flap is? Is this the 28 series (for example). I want to buy a classic flap and at this moment it is in stock and just want to make sure that I don’t buy a real old series one.


----------



## kairuna

Classy_Sam said:


> Can anyone tell me what the most recent series for the classic flap is? Is this the 28 series (for example). I want to buy a classic flap and at this moment it is in stock and just want to make sure that I don’t buy a real old series one.


Currently we're on the 31 series!


----------



## Classy_Sam

kairuna said:


> Currently we're on the 31 series!


Thank you!


----------



## champagne4lulu

How do you know what series yours is? I just bought a chevron small flap. Also what does the series number refer to? Year / month of production??


----------



## Classy_Sam

champagne4lulu said:


> How do you know what series yours is? I just bought a chevron small flap. Also what does the series number refer to? Year / month of production??



Series are the first two numbers in the serialcode and on the authenticity card 

 I believe it refers to the year the bag is been made. So 2021 is 31xxx, 2020 is 30xxx, 2019 29xxx and so on..


----------



## NervousNellie

I bought a small classic flap late last year. The SA told me it looked better on my petite frame than the medium. It quickly became my favorite bag. I loved it. Fast forward to winter and I am wearing thicker jackets and finding the small looks a bit off. Has this happened to anyone else or am I overthinking.


----------



## Havanese 28

I am 5’ 4” and weigh 110 pounds, and I adore the Medium.  The size is perfect in terms of versatility.  It looks great cross body, doubled up on long on my frame.  I love this size as it’s casual, professional and still dressy.  I looks so classic and elegant.  I had the same debate before purchasing and I’m so happy I chose the medium.


----------



## Rami00

I replaced my medium flap with small and couldn’t be happier (now I have two). Personally, I enjoy this size way much more, medium was a bit wider for my liking. I am 5’7” for reference.


----------



## NervousNellie

Rami00 said:


> I replaced my medium flap with small and couldn’t be happier (now I have two). Personally, I enjoy this size way much more, medium was a bit wider for my liking. I am 5’7” for reference.


Look amazing on you!


----------



## Rami00

NervousNellie said:


> Look amazing on you!


Thank you


----------



## Rami00

NervousNellie said:


> I bought a small classic flap late last year. The SA told me it looked better on my petite frame than the medium. It quickly became my favorite bag. I loved it. Fast forward to winter and I am wearing thicker jackets and finding the small looks a bit off. Has this happened to anyone else or am I overthinking.


I tend to wear it crossbody under my coat.


----------



## NervousNellie

Rami00 said:


> I tend to wear it crossbody under my coat.


I hadn’t thought to do that! I’ll try it out.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

NervousNellie said:


> I bought a small classic flap late last year. The SA told me it looked better on my petite frame than the medium. It quickly became my favorite bag. I loved it. Fast forward to winter and I am wearing thicker jackets and finding the small looks a bit off. Has this happened to anyone else or am I overthinking.


Yes…I use my smalls for spring/summer…I think they are not as easy to wear over coats. But I still prefer the overall aesthetic of the small.


----------



## dotty8

NervousNellie said:


> I bought a small classic flap late last year. The SA told me it looked better on my petite frame than the medium. It quickly became my favorite bag. I loved it. Fast forward to winter and I am wearing thicker jackets and finding the small looks a bit off. Has this happened to anyone else or am I overthinking.



It's the same with me  (including the SA's advice, lol)


----------



## lauflore

laura8924 said:


> Yesterday I purchased my first ever chanel! It was a huge deal for me because I am a college student and am not exactly rolling in $$. I decided on the classic flap in caviar (because I want to take it out at night without worrying about destroying it) and I got the small size (9 x 5 x 2 i believe) because I have a very very small frame (size 00) and thought the medium looked too big on me, especially for evening. I'm wondering now if I made the right decision... I see that the medium size seems to be the most popular and i know that it truly the "classic" chanel bag. Should I return the small for a medium, or stick with what i thought suits me best?




Well I did the opposite and now I regret it... I am very small (5.3 for 46kg/101lb), I took the medium as a lot of people say that it is better than the small because you can fit more but the price and size difference isn't that huge. Well on me the difference is very important. It looks very big (even my mum's reaction when I showed it to her was "why did you buy such a big bag?" when she saw it on me, I didn't even realise it was at the beginning) and it feels heavy and very inconvenient for me. I used it a few times (max 5) than gave up on it every time I tried to reach for it it just doesn't look good and feels uncomfortable, it is too heavy for me, it even hurts my back when I wear it for too long crossbody.

I don't know what to do... I wish I would sell it to get a small one but the prices are so high now and the quality is not improving...

What do you guys think I should do ?

At this price I'm tempted to sell it and to allocate to money into Hermes but I love the classic flap so much it's really too bad I got the wrong size. I wish the SA had been a bit more helpful as I read many comments saying they helped you choose the right size with your frame. Also I hear so many terrible stories about quality (one happened to me as well last year with a mini), that it makes me scared to trust Chanel again in a new one with those prices, I should probably wait to find a small classic flap second hand, might be a bit less expensive and also already used so I would know the quality is ok.


----------



## Charlice

If these bags, were not put side by side, it would be challenging to know the difference between a small and medium classic flap. But, there is a difference. The size difference between the small and medium is really only 2-3 small items. And, of course, if a compact wallet is used instead, there will be much more room for other things.The long wallet fits in the small double flap, but it leaves room for only a few more essential items like keys, a phone and lipstick. Meanwhile the medium has slightly more room allowing for a couple extras. Wondering how each one will last, all things being equal.


----------



## Milena_6

I cannot imagine that the medium looks too big on anybody as it is not a big bag. The difference between the both is minor and I am nearly the same height and weight. I prefer dark/neutral colors in medium and bright colours in small…but this is a personal preference purely based on aesthetics. From the practical point of view the medium always wins.


----------



## lauflore

Milena_6 said:


> I cannot imagine that the medium looks too big on anybody as it is not a big bag. The difference between the both is minor and I am nearly the same height and weight. I prefer dark/neutral colors in medium and bright colours in small…but this is a personal preference purely based on aesthetics. From the practical point of view the medium always wins.



Yes this is personal because on me it definitely doesn't work and looks way bigger than the small and also as I said is heavy and unpractical as the small feels lighter  

Thanks for your input I hope you are able to enjoy yours as I am not able to enjoy mine and will not it is just not working it will just sit in its box until faith happen, so I am really hopping maybe some people in here have faced the same situation and will give me there advices  thanks xx


----------



## Milena_6

In that case I think you already made a decision. If you don’t love the medium sell it and get the small one. Or keep both if possible…preferences could change over time but prices will go up and up…so you will always get your money back…if not even more.


----------



## lauflore

Milena_6 said:


> In that case I think you already made a decision. If you don’t love the medium sell it and get the small one. Or keep both if possible…preferences could change over time but prices will go up and up…so you will always get your money back…if not even more.



You are right that it is something to consider as a medium CF in caviar and GHW is a good investment over time... 
But I'm not one to keep things in my wardrobe that are not truly useful or loved from the heart. Also I believe it is sad to have things that I don't cherish if they can get more love from someone else and make space for things I would enjoy more. Whenever I don't use something that I don't have an emotional attachement to I sell it or give it away. Obviously with a bag like that the decision making is a bit more tricky. 
I might get my hands on a vintage CF first and see how I feel about it. They are a bit smaller and lighter. Because that's something else about this CF, I havent fallen in love completely with the quality of it as I did with chanel bags I bought either new but years ago or bought vintage... Don't get me wrong the quality is still very beautiful, I think it looks stunning and sturdy but there is something missing for me to feel the twinkle. xx


----------



## axlm

lauflore said:


> Well I did the opposite and now I regret it... I am very small (5.3 for 46kg/101lb), I took the medium as a lot of people say that it is better than the small because you can fit more but the price and size difference isn't that huge. Well on me the difference is very important. It looks very big (even my mum's reaction when I showed it to her was "why did you buy such a big bag?" when she saw it on me, I didn't even realise it was at the beginning) and it feels heavy and very inconvenient for me. I used it a few times (max 5) than gave up on it every time I tried to reach for it it just doesn't look good and feels uncomfortable, it is too heavy for me, it even hurts my back when I wear it for too long crossbody.
> 
> I don't know what to do... I wish I would sell it to get a small one but the prices are so high now and the quality is not improving...
> 
> What do you guys think I should do ?
> 
> At this price I'm tempted to sell it and to allocate to money into Hermes but I love the classic flap so much it's really too bad I got the wrong size. I wish the SA had been a bit more helpful as I read many comments saying they helped you choose the right size with your frame. Also I hear so many terrible stories about quality (one happened to me as well last year with a mini), that it makes me scared to trust Chanel again in a new one with those prices, I should probably wait to find a small classic flap second hand, might be a bit less expensive and also already used so I would know the quality is ok.



I sold my medium for the small, not because of my frame/size, but because I realised I prefer the slightly more square shape of the small. I didn't really consider the small originally because it wasn't so popular until very recently. I just assumed the medium was better. No regrets selling it, I love my small and wouldn't get the medium size again. I think the small is just as classic as the medium (you can get early series vintage smalls).


----------



## lauflore

axlm said:


> I sold my medium for the small, not because of my frame/size, but because I realised I prefer the slightly more square shape of the small. I didn't really consider the small originally because it wasn't so popular until very recently. I just assumed the medium was better. No regrets selling it, I love my small and wouldn't get the medium size again. I think the small is just as classic as the medium (you can get early series vintage smalls).


 
Thanks a lot for your input it helps a lot  

May I ask how did you manage money wise? Did you sell the medium then added to money to get the small at the boutique ? 

I am thinking of a good way to do it, might be good to wait to find a small CF second hand and then sell it to try to not to loose too much on it.


----------



## axlm

lauflore said:


> Thanks a lot for your input it helps a lot
> 
> May I ask how did you manage money wise? Did you sell the medium then added to money to get the small at the boutique ?
> 
> I am thinking of a good way to do it, might be good to wait to find a small CF second hand and then sell it to try to not to loose too much on it.



I had bought my medium preloved (for less than the current retail price). Because I was getting a small in the exact same colour/hardware/leather there was no way I was going to keep both, so I purchased the small, and when it arrived I sold the medium that day (there was someone from a luxury facebook group in my country that wanted to buy it). I did end up having to add more of my own money overall because the small was new from boutique.

I was tempted to wait and sell the medium after more price increases to make up the difference, but in the end I had a reliable buyer who really wanted it, so I sold it to her and she was happy with it. 

You should be able to get a lot of your money back for your medium, especially if you purchased it for less than the current price.


----------



## lauflore

axlm said:


> I had bought my medium preloved (for less than the current retail price). Because I was getting a small in the exact same colour/hardware/leather there was no way I was going to keep both, so I purchased the small, and when it arrived I sold the medium that day (there was someone from a luxury facebook group in my country that wanted to buy it). I did end up having to add more of my own money overall because the small was new from boutique.
> 
> I was tempted to wait and sell the medium after more price increases to make up the difference, but in the end I had a reliable buyer who really wanted it, so I sold it to her and she was happy with it.
> 
> You should be able to get a lot of your money back for your medium, especially if you purchased it for less than the current price.



Thank you for sharing your experience  It motivates me to go for it. 

Since my mistake with this bag was to rush into it, this time I might wait and see if I can find a nice small one preloved and then sell the medium as you did. 
Now that I already have the medium it doesn't matter if the price goes up, the resale price will follow. Also I am a bit bitter about boutique quality vs price asked for. 

xx


----------



## kk0829

Hi Everyone,
Wondering if anyone know what should be the length of the chain for the medium classic flaps? I’ve seen on the net ppl say it’s 115cm but I’ve measured mine is like 112cm. 
Also have seen pictures and videos on the net that people wearing it cross body but the chain is so short. @.@


----------



## dotty8

^^ I find the chain with my small flap quite short for cross-body wearing, but when I tried on the medium, the chain was a little longer and fitted much better


----------



## waterlily112

kk0829 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Wondering if anyone know what should be the length of the chain for the medium classic flaps? I’ve seen on the net ppl say it’s 115cm but I’ve measured mine is like 112cm.
> Also have seen pictures and videos on the net that people wearing it cross body but the chain is so short. @.@


I don't know the exact length but my medium flaps have about 17-18 inch drop when wear as crossbody. Another tip is if you're on the bustier side, the small won't be long enough to wear as crossbody even if you're petite. I'm only 5'2" and 30DD, couldn't get the small to hang right on me as a crossbody. The medium is _barely _long enough for me to wear as crossbody and it still sits quite high, like falls above my hips and I have short torso.


----------



## SoCuriousLuxury

I can't wear either Small or Medium crossbody. I prefer the small size. I don't carry much and I think the dimensions of the small is more square and looks cuter on me.


----------



## onlyk

Suggest medium first before any other classics, it is the most iconic and looks the best on most of people


----------



## fantajisan

axlm said:


> I prefer the slightly more square shape of the small.



Same here, small flap's proportions are more pleasing to my eye. M/L looks a bit "flap heavy" to me if it makes any sense.


----------



## kathrynparis

Small CF is slightly easier for crossbody. Medium is really only a shoulder bag.


----------



## onlyk

Medium is more grand looking worth the money compare to small, and medium is not small not big just the right size on the body in my opinion. if going small intend to wear crossbody, maybe better go for mini or seasonal bags for 1/3 -1/2 price


----------



## waterlily112

Unpopular opinion here but I prefer medium over small, and when I want the square-ish, cutesy aesthetic for crossbody I prefer mini square over small


----------



## Coach Superfan

onlyk said:


> Medium is more grand looking worth the money compare to small, and medium is not small not big just the right size on the body in my opinion. if going small intend to wear crossbody, maybe better go for mini or seasonal bags for 1/3 -1/2 price


I like the medium on myself as well. The Small CF doesn't fit much more than the mini flap because of the double flap..


----------

